# China, Pakistan may counter any Indian disruption to CPEC: South Asia expert



## PaklovesTurkiye

China and Pakistan will do whatsoever to enhance the security and smooth construction of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, says South Asia expert Hu Shisheng






CPEC consists of rail, road and pipelines to ferry oil and gas from Balochistan port Gwadar to Kashghar in Xinjiang through Azad Kashmir (Azad Kashmir).
​*Beijing:* Chinese scholars are “deeply disturbed” by Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s recent reference to Balochistan, a senior expert on Sunday said as he warned of joint steps by China and Pakistan if an “Indian factor” disrupts the $46 billion CPEC, with the region as its hub.

“My personal view is that if India is adamant and if the Indian factor is found by China or Pakistan in disrupting the process of CPEC (China-Pakistan Economic Corridor), if that becomes a reality, it will really become a disturbance to China-India relations, India-Pakistan relations,” South Asia expert Hu Shisheng said.

“If that happens China and Pakistan could have no other way but take united steps. I want to say that the Pakistan factor could surge again to become the most disturbing factor in China-India relations, even more than the Tibet, border and trade imbalance issues,” he told _PTI _.

Hu, director of state-run think-tank Institute of South and South-east Asian and Oceanian Studies at the China Institute of Contemporary International Relations affiliated to the Chinese foreign ministry, said such a scenario could be very disappointing to all the scholars relating to India-China relations.

“All the three countries could be badly derailed from their current facts of economic and social development. It could be very bad,” he said. Expressing concern over Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s reference to the human rights situation in Balochistan in his Independence Day address, he said Chinese scholars were “deeply disturbed by the reference”.

The Chinese foreign ministry has so far has not commented on Modi’s references to Balochistan, which is the hub of CPEC connecting China’s Xinjiang province with Pakistan. “I think the two countries (China and Pakistan) will do whatsoever to enhance the security and smooth construction of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. But what kind of forms I have no idea. “I am just wondering whether military involvement could be one of the choice but in my personal view, it is very unlikely,” he said in response to a question on the nature of China’s involvement and maintained that the views are his personal made in the interest of India-China relations.

He also said China is unlikely to change its policy in South Asia. Besides a host of energy-related projects, the CPEC consists of rail, road and pipelines to ferry oil and gas from Balochistan port Gwadar to Kashghar in Xinjiang through Azad Kashmir (Azad Kashmir).

Welcoming the formation of the special mechanism for talks during Chinese foreign minister Wang Yi’s recent visit to India to resolve differences, Hu said the two sides can hold wide-ranging talks on CPEC, NSG and India’s bid to ban Pakistan-based JeM chief Masood Azhar in the UN.

http://www.livemint.com/Politics/si...-counter-any-Indian-disruption-to-CPEC-S.html

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Interesting scenes.....India has irked everyone in region by mentioning Baluchistan....First Iran and now China....I hope Indians know what they are doing.....

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## paki_rambo

CPEC is a start of something big 46 billion $ is just initial investment and more will come from other countries after the project is fully developed.the world has already set its eye on the Pakistani market which has a huge potential for growth and foreign countries can earn healthy profits.......of course India can never digest that...stomach aches!!

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## war&peace

Now I have started to like Modi because he is doing more damage to India than Pakistan. He has removed many veils of hypocrisy from India's ugly face and now she stands stark naked as a sponsor of terrorism in the region. This should be availed by Pakistan but IDK why we don't have a full time professional FM.

Reactions: Like Like:
30


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

No doubt its way bigger than just 46 billions.. other wise india woudnt make special force to disturb CEPEC. 
We sud not compromise in CEPEC's security Pak and china sud keep an eye on india majorly they do stuff from Afg. 
Karachi is gone from their hands they cant control indigenous moment of Kashmiries their RAW network is exposing in Bangladesh. They created bangli against them ecxept the gov.. where modi is taking india..is this the way to hinduvtra ..then its straight to hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ito

In the first place, how can Pakistan build CPEC through G&B that it consider disputed? India has every right to intervene in this matter and will put pressure on China. Pakistanis should understand India is not against CPEC, but against it passing through G&B

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Will China agree for corridors in disputed Tibet province?
Similarly cannot expect India to agree to this so called CPEC thru its territory .

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

ito said:


> In the first place, how can Pakistan build CPEC through G&B that it consider disputed? India has every right to intervene in this matter and will put pressure on China. Pakistanis should understand India is not against CPEC, but against it passing through G&B





CorporateAffairs said:


> Will China agree for corridors in disputed Tibet province?
> Similarly cannot expect India to agree to this so called CPEC thru its territory .



Pakistanis are not responsible if Indians interpret "disputed" term wrongly.....When Pakistan says Kashhmir is disputed territory, it refers to IOK (Indian Occupied Kashmir).......Not Pakistan's fault if u misunderstood....

Pakistan asked India to come on table for Kashmir recently, India rejected.......Not Pakistan's fault again.....

Reactions: Like Like:
32


----------



## ito

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Pakistanis are not responsible if Indians interpret "disputed" term wrongly.....When Pakistan says Kashhmir is disputed territory, it refers to IOK (Indian Occupied Kashmir).......Not Pakistan's fault if u misunderstood....
> 
> Pakistan asked India to come on table for Kashmir recently, India rejected.......Not Pakistan's fault again.....



First read your constitution. There is Kashmir nowhere that constitute Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## war&peace

ito said:


> In the first place, how can Pakistan build CPEC through G&B that it consider disputed? India has every right to intervene in this matter and will put pressure on China. Pakistanis should understand India is not against CPEC, but against it passing through G&B


IOK is the only disputed area in the subcontinent. CPEC will be completed as per plans and as far as Indian concerns are...

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

ito said:


> First read your constitution. There is Kashmir nowhere that constitute Pakistan.



If it is not then it will be.......When it comes to constitution....May I quote Sir @Azlan Haider .....if he's kind enough to throw some light....


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

CPEC is part of a very large strategic initiative by SinoPak Friends.

The enemies of both countries can create trouble....but SinoPak Friendship is neither afraid of troubles or sacred of troublemakers.

A strong and prosperous Pak is in the strategic interests of China.

A strong and prosperous Pak is NOT in the strategic interests of the illegal hindu empire. The oppressor and illegal occupier of Chinese and Pakistani terrtories and peoples...

SinoPak Friends will do everything it takes to finish CPEC on time and start with what comes after that...

We have not even started yet and the hindu empire is already in hyper panic mode...

Can Pak brothers imagine what this dark and hateful hindu empire will feel when Pak economy get fully integerated into the Chinese...


Finishing the job is Virtue. 

SinoPak Friends have always shown Virtue and have always finished what they started together.


All the best wishes to CPEC workers.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## ito

war&peace said:


> IOK is the only disputed area in the subcontinent. CPEC will be finished and as far as Indian concerns are, we raise our middle fingers nice and slow



It doesn't matter what you think. India consider G&B to be integral part of India. India will keep on objecting CPEC on the grounds that it passes through India's territory.


----------



## X-2.

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> China and Pakistan will do whatsoever to enhance the security and smooth construction of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, says South Asia expert Hu Shisheng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPEC consists of rail, road and pipelines to ferry oil and gas from Balochistan port Gwadar to Kashghar in Xinjiang through Azad Kashmir (Azad Kashmir).
> ​*Beijing:* Chinese scholars are “deeply disturbed” by Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s recent reference to Balochistan, a senior expert on Sunday said as he warned of joint steps by China and Pakistan if an “Indian factor” disrupts the $46 billion CPEC, with the region as its hub.
> 
> “My personal view is that if India is adamant and if the Indian factor is found by China or Pakistan in disrupting the process of CPEC (China-Pakistan Economic Corridor), if that becomes a reality, it will really become a disturbance to China-India relations, India-Pakistan relations,” South Asia expert Hu Shisheng said.
> 
> “If that happens China and Pakistan could have no other way but take united steps. I want to say that the Pakistan factor could surge again to become the most disturbing factor in China-India relations, even more than the Tibet, border and trade imbalance issues,” he told _PTI _.
> 
> Hu, director of state-run think-tank Institute of South and South-east Asian and Oceanian Studies at the China Institute of Contemporary International Relations affiliated to the Chinese foreign ministry, said such a scenario could be very disappointing to all the scholars relating to India-China relations.
> 
> “All the three countries could be badly derailed from their current facts of economic and social development. It could be very bad,” he said. Expressing concern over Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s reference to the human rights situation in Balochistan in his Independence Day address, he said Chinese scholars were “deeply disturbed by the reference”.
> 
> The Chinese foreign ministry has so far has not commented on Modi’s references to Balochistan, which is the hub of CPEC connecting China’s Xinjiang province with Pakistan. “I think the two countries (China and Pakistan) will do whatsoever to enhance the security and smooth construction of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. But what kind of forms I have no idea. “I am just wondering whether military involvement could be one of the choice but in my personal view, it is very unlikely,” he said in response to a question on the nature of China’s involvement and maintained that the views are his personal made in the interest of India-China relations.
> 
> He also said China is unlikely to change its policy in South Asia. Besides a host of energy-related projects, the CPEC consists of rail, road and pipelines to ferry oil and gas from Balochistan port Gwadar to Kashghar in Xinjiang through Azad Kashmir (Azad Kashmir).
> 
> Welcoming the formation of the special mechanism for talks during Chinese foreign minister Wang Yi’s recent visit to India to resolve differences, Hu said the two sides can hold wide-ranging talks on CPEC, NSG and India’s bid to ban Pakistan-based JeM chief Masood Azhar in the UN.
> 
> http://www.livemint.com/Politics/si...-counter-any-Indian-disruption-to-CPEC-S.html


Modi will destroy India itself,modi close folks are extreme minded guys which will lead bjp to gutter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M. Sarmad

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> If it is not then it will be.......When it comes to constitution....May I quote Sir @Azlan Haider .....if he's kind enough to throw some light....



The constitution of Pakistan affirms that the political status of entire Jammu and Kashmir State shall be determined only after a plebiscite

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

ito said:


> It doesn't matter what you think. India consider G&B to be integral part of India. India will keep on objecting CPEC on the grounds that it passes through India's territory.



And people of GB consider India as oppressive, intolerant and terrorist state who has been terrorizing people of Kashmir since 1947.......People's willingness will be counted here and people of GB are having more tougher stance against India after seeing graphic content coming from Indian occupied Kashmir, tortured and terrorized face of innocent men, women and children.....

People of GB had already decided to ignore India when they joined Pakistan in 1947.......Isn't it? U can ask that if you want to confirm from members over here who belong to Gilgit Baltistan......



Azlan Haider said:


> The constitution of Pakistan affirms that the political status of entire Jammu and Kashmir State shall be determined only after a plebiscite



GB also comes under Jammu and Kashmir? GB is part of it?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

China itself will face and facing lots of opposition from Pakistanis immigrants in GB and Azad Kashmir

Why P_o_K automatically typed as Azad Kashmir? It's disputed territory as per UN resolution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

ito said:


> First read your constitution. There is Kashmir nowhere that constitute Pakistan.


Constitution can change but Pakistan's name cannot.
and in the word *PA**K**ISTAN *the *K *stands for the* Kashmir*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Basel

ito said:


> In the first place, how can Pakistan build CPEC through G&B that it consider disputed? India has every right to intervene in this matter and will put pressure on China. Pakistanis should understand India is not against CPEC, but against it passing through G&B



How you consider it disputed when you don't consider IOK disputed? That is height of hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

4GTejasBVR said:


> China itself will face and facing lots of opposition from Pakistanis immigrants in GB and Azad Kashmir
> 
> Why P_o_K automatically typed as Azad Kashmir? It's disputed territory as per UN resolution


I have not come across a low IQ post in a while but your post wins gold for it! What Pakistani immigrants in GB? and Azad Kashmir? indians love talking about parts of Pakistan they will never see and as for disputed territory it is only disputed when it suits you so dont tell us about calling Azad Kashmir, Azad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M. Sarmad

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> GB also comes under Jammu and Kashmir? GB is part of it?





Under International Law, A state can intentionally acquire sovereignty over any such territory that is not under the sovereignty of another state. The occupied territory must have, been terra nullius, without owner, and the occupation must have been real or "effective." ... Effective occupation occurs when there is an announced intention to acquire the territory, and actual settlement or occupation with the assertion of governmental authority has taken place.


The British surrendered their lease on the eve of partition, the Gilgit region was a terra nullius. At the time of accession, under the August 1947 Standstill Agreement, Pakistan alone was responsible for administering services in Kashmir such as the post, telegraph and railways. These services were the beginning of Pakistan's establishment of government authority over the region. This process was completed after the territory was transferred to Pakistan by the Gilgit Scouts. Since this time, Pakistan has claimed the Gilgit region, formerly a terra nullius, as part of its territory, keeping it beyond the control of the Azad Kashmir authorities and making it an integral part of Pakistan. In doing so, Pakistan has established governmental control sufficient to provide security to life and property. Thus, Pakistan effectively occupies the Gilgit region to the exclusion of India.



Pakistan's claim on GB is legally valid and justified. However, if (and when) needed, Pakistan is ready to hold a referendum in GB as well.


As for the constitutional status of GB, it remains _undefined_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

CPEC is a reality today and will be in future so live with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghauri05

ito said:


> In the first place, how can Pakistan build CPEC through G&B that it consider disputed? India has every right to intervene in this matter and will put pressure on China. Pakistanis should understand India is not against CPEC, but against it passing through G&B


In The same way, u can build dams in J&K...and India should know Pak will continue to raise Kashmir issue and water issue on all the platforms...n it will continue to make Modi going berserk n issuing foolish statements.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AUz

ito said:


> In the first place, how can Pakistan build CPEC through G&B that it consider disputed? India has every right to intervene in this matter and will put pressure on China. Pakistanis should understand India is not against CPEC, but against it passing through G&B






And you think we care? 

Dude, it's over.

CPEC's construction is on the roll. It will bind entire Pakistan via network of industrial zones, highways, energy projects---and Inshallah once trade gets going--Middle-East, China, Central Asia etc will come to rely on Pakistan for business and trade-

HUGE win for us in terms of geopolitical stature and influence in the wider region, and economic prosperity---and win-win for China, Central Asia, Arab allies of ours etc.

So everybody's happy...except irrelevant entities be in cities like Dubai or poverty stricken lands to our east.

Guess what? Once CPEC is operational--and say india attacks Gilgit-Baltistan,

Some very powerful states from Arab World and China will become direct party to the conflict...hence indians will be facing Pakistan-China-Saudi Arabia etc together. No win situation.

There's a reason india is crying so hard and moaning like a girl. Because CPEC is a game-changer to which india has no answer to. 

 

Pakistan's military is raising special units to protect CPEC's construction and routes....there's a reason behind it

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## somebozo

war&peace said:


> Now I have started to like Modi because he is doing more damage to India than Pakistan. He has removed many veils of hypocrisy on India's ugly face and now she stands stark naked as a sponsor of terrorism in the region. This should be availed by Pakistan but IDK why we don't have a full time professional FM.



When Indian say they like to see stable and prosperous Pakistan just take it from one ear and vent it from another..



paki_rambo said:


> CPEC is a start of something big 46 billion $ is just initial investment and more will come from other countries after the project is fully developed.the world has already set its eye on the Pakistani market which has a huge potential for growth and foreign countries can earn healthy profits.......of course India can never digest that...stomach aches!!



I read somewhere the whole project will span 200 Billion and that makes it the world largest integrated infrastructure project. 46B is just the initial investment by China..the infrastructure once ready will spur further investments from public and private sector for various industries and services therefore 200B figure is highly realistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

AUz said:


> And you think we care?
> 
> Dude, it's over.
> 
> CPEC's construction is on the roll. It will bind entire Pakistan via network of industrial zones, highways, energy projects---and Inshallah once trade gets going--Middle-East, China, Central Asia etc will come to rely on Pakistan for business and trade-
> 
> HUGE win for us in terms of geopolitical stature and influence in the wider region, and economic prosperity---and win-win for China, Central Asia, Arab allies of ours etc.
> 
> So everybody's happy...except irrelevant entities be in cities like Dubai or poverty stricken lands to our east.
> 
> Guess what? Once CPEC is operational--and say india attacks Gilgit-Baltistan,
> 
> Some very powerful states from Arab World and China will become direct party to the conflict...hence indians will be facing Pakistan-China-Saudi Arabia etc together. No win situation.
> 
> There's a reason india is crying so hard and moaning like a girl. Because CPEC is a game-changer to which india has no answer to.
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan's military is raising special units to protect CPEC's construction and routes....there's a reason behind it



India will never dare to strike Chinese infrastructure in GB directly, or it will be like an attack on China itself.

As usual, they will resort to proxies and other indirect methods to achieve these ends.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## ashok321

http://www.firstpost.com/world/chin...i-foments-trouble-in-balochistan-2980404.html









*
Beijing: China will have "to get involved" if any Indian "plot" disrupts the $46 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in restive Balochistan, an influential Chinese think tank has warned India.*


Prime Minister Narendra Modi's reference to Balochistan in his Independence Day speech is the "latest concern" for China and among its scholars, Hu Shisheng, the Director of the Institute of South and Southeast Asian and Oceanian Studies at the China Institute of Contemporary International Relations (CICIR), told _IANS_ in a freewheeling interview.

The researcher, at one of China's most powerful think tanks, which is affiliated with the Ministry of State Security, also said India's growing military ties with the US and its changed attitude on the disputed South China Sea are ringing alarm bells for China.

"The latest concern for China is Prime Minister Narendra Modi's speech from the Red Fort in which he referred to the issues like Kashmir (occupied by Pakistan) and Balochistan," Hu said.

"It could be regarded as a watershed moment in India's policy towards Pakistan. Why Chinese scholars are concerned is because this is for the first time India has mentioned it," he added.

Hu said China fears India may use "anti-government" elements in Pakistan's restive Balochistan where Beijing is building the $46 billion CPEC -- a key to the success of its ambitious One Road One Belt project.

"There is concern that India may take the same approach, which is believed by the Indian side Pakistan is taking, asymmetrically using anti-government factors in Pakistan," Hu said on the expansive and leafy campus of CICIR.

*"If this kind of plot causes damage to the CPEC, China will have to get involved,"* he said, referring to the alleged involvement of India in backing separatists in Balochistan, Gilgit-Baltistan and Azad Kashmir.

The ongoing CPEC will connect China's largest province, Xinjiang, with Pakistan's Gwadar port in Balochistan, hit by rebels and separatists. India has strongly opposed the corridor as it will pass through Gilgit-Baltistan and Azad Kashmir which it claims as its own.

Islamabad has long accused India of fomenting trouble in this region -- a charge denied by New Delhi.

However, Modi's reference to the region, experts say, is a signal to Pakistan that New Delhi could raise tensions in the region as a tit for tat for Pakistan's backing for terrorists in Jammu and Kashmir.

"This will not help Pakistan to become a normal country. And it will also further disturb India-China relations," Hu pointed out.

Hu noted the growing defence cooperation between India and the US was also a worrying factor of China.

"In the past, China was not so much concerned about India's security cooperation with other countries, especially with the US. But now Chinese scholars can feel the concern," Hu said.

He said the defence cooperation between New Delhi and Washington had increased significantly after Modi took over as prime minister.

He also referred to US Defense Secretary Ashton Carter's visit to India in April during which both the countries agreed in principle to sign the Logistics Exchange Memorandum of Agreement (LEMOA).

"There is renewal of defence and technological cooperation (between India and the US) for another 10 years, enhancing the cooperation under the framework of DTTI (Defence Technology and Trade Initiative)," Hu added.

"This is an alarming signal to China. It is a concern for China," the expert said.

He also said India will have to resist pressure exerted by the US and Japan to join them in countering China. "We also know that the US and Japan, as well as Australia, are very keen on getting India in their camp. They are also exerting pressure".

"They are also luring India by giving high-technology deals and advanced military weapons. It is up to India whether India can resist this kind of temptation," Hu said.

India's involvement in the South China Sea dispute was another irritant in the already strained relationship between India and China, Hu added.

"In the past, India's stand on the South China Sea was impartial. Indian is getting more and more involved. This attitude is another concern for China," noted Hu.

"We know that India has national interest in maintaining freedom of navigation and aviation, but China in the past has done nothing to block the so-called freedom of navigation."

"Our problem is with the US. We can see India is becoming more vocal in issuing joint statements with the US and Japan on the South China Sea," he added.

A UN court in July rejected China's claims over the so-called Nine-Dash line -- which covers almost 90 per cent of the contested South China Sea -- and backed the Philippines which has overlapping claims in the oil and natural gas-rich waters, which are also partly claimed by Vietnam, Brunei, Taiwan and Malaysia.

Beijing rejected the verdict as "illegal".

India, 55 per cent of whose trade passes through the Strait of Malacca that opens into the South China Sea, has asked the parties to peacefully resolve the dispute and show utmost respect to the United Nations' Convention on the Law of the Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BanglaBhoot

China will have “to get involved” if any Indian “plot” disrupts the $46 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in restive Balochistan, an influential Chinese think tank has warned India.

Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s reference to Balochistan in his Independence Day speech is the “latest concern” for China and among its scholars, Hu Shisheng, the director of the Institute of South and Southeast Asian and Oceanian Studies at the China Institute of Contemporary International Relations (CICIR), told IANS in a freewheeling interview.

The researcher, at one of China’s most powerful think tanks, which is affiliated with the ministry of state security, also said India’s growing military ties with the US and its changed attitude on the disputed South China Sea are ringing alarm bells for China.

“The latest concern for China is Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s speech from the Red Fort in which he referred to the issues like Kashmir (occupied by Pakistan) and Balochistan,” Hu said.

“It could be regarded as a watershed moment in India’s policy towards Pakistan. Why Chinese scholars are concerned is because this is for the first time India has mentioned it,” he added.

Hu said China fears India may use “anti-government” elements in Pakistan’s restive Balochistan where Beijing is building the $46 billion CPEC -- a key to the success of its ambitious One Road One Belt project.

“There is concern that India may take the same approach, which is believed by the Indian side Pakistan is taking, asymmetrically using anti-government factors in Pakistan,” Hu said on the expansive and leafy campus of CICIR.

“If this kind of plot causes damage to the CPEC, China will have to get involved,” he said, referring to the alleged involvement of India in backing separatists in Balochistan, Gilgit-Baltistan and Azad Kashmir (Azad Kashmir).

The ongoing CPEC will connect China’s largest province, Xinjiang, with Pakistan’s Gwadar port in Balochistan, hit by rebels and separatists. India has strongly opposed the corridor as it will pass through Gilgit-Baltistan and Azad Kashmir which it claims as its own.

Islamabad has long accused India of fomenting trouble in this region -- a charge denied by New Delhi.

However, Modi’s reference to the region, experts say, is a signal to Pakistan that New Delhi could raise tensions in the region as a tit for tat for Pakistan’s backing for terrorists in Jammu and Kashmir.

“This will not help Pakistan to become a normal country. And it will also further disturb India-China relations,” Hu pointed out.

Hu noted the growing defence cooperation between India and the US was also a worrying factor of China.

“In the past, China was not so much concerned about India’s security cooperation with other countries, especially with the US. But now Chinese scholars can feel the concern,” Hu said.

He said the defence cooperation between New Delhi and Washington increased significantly after Modi took over as Prime Minster.

He also referred to US defense secretary Ashton Carter’s visit to India in April during which both the countries agreed in principle to sign the Logistics Exchange Memorandum of Agreement (LEMOA).

“There is renewal of defence and technological cooperation (between India and the US) for another 10 years, enhancing the cooperation under the framework of DTTI (Defence Technology and Trade Initiative),” Hu added.

“This is an alarming signal to China. It is a concern for China,” the expert said.

He also said India will have to resist pressure exerted by the US and Japan to join them in countering China. “We also know that the US and Japan, as well as Australia, are very keen on getting India in their camp. They are also exerting pressure”.

“They are also luring India by giving high-technology deals and advanced military weapons. It is up to India whether India can resist this kind of temptation,” Hu said.

India’s involvement in the South China Sea dispute was another irritant in the already strained relationship between India and China, Hu added.

“In the past, India’s stand on the South China Sea was impartial. Indian is getting more and more involved. This attitude is another concern for China,” noted Hu.

“We know that India has national interest in maintaining freedom of navigation and aviation, but China in the past has done nothing to block the so-called freedom of navigation.”

“Our problem is with the US. We can see India is becoming more vocal in issuing joint statements with the US and Japan on the South China Sea,” he added.

A UN court in July rejected China’s claims over the so-called Nine-Dash line -- which covers almost 90% of the contested South China Sea -- and backed the Philippines which has overlapping claims in the oil and natural gas-rich waters, which are also partly claimed by Vietnam, Brunei, Taiwan and Malaysia.

Beijing rejected the verdict as “illegal”.

India, 55% of whose trade passes through the Strait of Malacca that opens into the South China Sea, has asked the parties to peacefully resolve the dispute and show utmost respect to the United Nations’ Convention on the Law of the Sea.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...-think-tank/story-0BcghPbDpMGkUULXynsgKP.html


----------



## That Guy

If India wants to cause trouble in Baluchistan, it won't just have to deal with Pakistan. It will have to answer to Iran and China as well, as both are heavily involved in Baluchistan region.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## endyashainin

Uh-oh, many in the Indian government have just wetted their pants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

That Guy said:


> If India wants to cause trouble in Baluchistan, it won't just have to deal with Pakistan. It will have to answer to Iran and China as well, as both are heavily involved in Baluchistan region.



I don't think India is dumb enough to directly attack Chinese assets/civilians over there.

As usual, all these conflicts will take place via proxies and other indirect methods. Giving them plausible deniability.

So business continues as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## That Guy

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I don't think India is dumb enough to directly attack Chinese assets/civilians over there.
> 
> As usual, all these conflicts will take place via proxies and other indirect methods. Giving them plausible deniability.
> 
> So business continues as usual.


With China involved heavily, they'll be walking a very thin rope. All it takes is one misstep...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Sankpal said:


> Correction :- India is only doing moral supports to freedom fighters in Baluchistan. Unlike Pakistan supports terrorists in Kashmir and provide them money & guns etc..



I don't know about all that.

The whole reason that nations use indirect proxy warfare is because it can't be traced back to them.

And I'm a person who relies heavily on evidence/proof before believing something. So it's impossible to know exactly what's going on with proxy warfare, all we can say is that it's a common tactic.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## illusion8

It sounded more of a panic stricken bunch of statements then a warning...anyway, looks like another mouth piece of the ccp..I am sure the Indian authorities will take due notice and react accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saiyan0321

Basically a warning for india to not involve itself in this matter. With CPEC the south region of pakistan especially Baluchistan is a huge concern for China. 

What many don't realize is that its a huge concern for Iran as well bcz these baluch terrorists regard sistan as occupied as well and include parts of Afghanistan. This part is very conveniently ignored by many especially our neighbours. The separate Baluchistan these terrorists want is carved from three States. 

As for the proxy insurgency. Pakistan has effectively destroyed the insurgency with the aid of the baluch people themselves who, victim of the terror atrocities of these terrorists aided pak army in not only capturing but also breaking their hideouts and strongholds. The people of Baluchistan now only seek development which the current provincial and federal govt are trying to provide. 

Our biggest concern and threat is not Indian intervention ( highly unrealistic and unfeasible) nor the broken dying insurgency but the porousness of the border which was the life source of the insurgent terrorists who would take training, weapons and equipment and cross the border and attack. It also highlights the concern of terror organizations like TTP attacking Baluchistan especially Quetta which is the capital yet borders Afghanistan similar to lahore. The fencing, trenching and Manning of the border is top priority so that these elements can never return and disturb the peace of Baluchistan. 

The terrorists that sit outside in Sweden or Germany or Canada or india, whose organizations committed atrocities as they lived lavishly, can only make noise. They stand powerless and defeated.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tamilnadu

That Guy said:


> With China involved heavily, they'll be walking a very thin rope. All it takes is one misstep...


Bro,thats what know want but rest assured china is not going to fight Pakistans war.even if 100 billion is lost its dsnt effect them so chill.hoping against hope some how china will fight Pakistans war... They wont risk war for few billions which wont affect them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PatriotLover

Any direct or indirect attack via proxies, India should face a two front war in the future. Best of luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

tum log bho to bewakoof ho na aik chawal insaan ki chawal serious lay li @The Sandman @django

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

@Sankpal you want to compare Baluchistan with Kashmir and call a couple of dozen armed insurgents in Baluchistan freedom fighters be my guest but we are not allowing another thread go down the drain in same idiotic discussion. this have been discussed and explained plenty of times in numereous threads. please refer to those if you want any furter discussion. Not here!

@The Sandman and others refrain from replying to such off topic posts please

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Surprised Indians here are ignoring this ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamilnadu

MBI Munshi said:


> Surprised Indians here are ignoring this ....


There is already a thread running on this.


----------



## Jackdaws

China is free to pursue its own interests. India will up the ante by engaging with Taiwan and raking up Tibetan refugees. Things will cool down - both countries are far too sane to actually engage in a conflict for too long. They might berate each other because of political compulsions - domestic and foreign but they have too much economic convergence to be at loggerheads.


----------



## RPK

you will be troubled when you get involved in the trouble region. why china acting like Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indika

Seriously noted, seems chinese themselves are selling their weak points to India. Lot many actors are involved in Balochistan, India would be at the best a non-existent or marginal one. As far as instability in balochistan is concerned it has a long history stretching way back to Independence. I dont know why India would waste time & effort on balochistan , verbal statements are good enuf to keep pakistan occupied.


----------



## Knight Rider

Not only CPEC but Iran-Pakistan Gas Pipeline is also causing Butt-hurt for the Indians. Insha Allah Pakistan will become an Economic Power of the world. A very interesting article published by the News International.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/107169-The-new-Silk-Road-and-the-Sea

*The new Silk Road and the Sea*
Some Important Facts in the article:-

1.The China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is being constructed at a cost of USD 46 billion. Consisting of roads, rail and pipelines, the CPEC will shorten the distance between China and Europe, cutting the costs enormously of transporting goods, and oil and gas to the western provinces of China. The benefits to Pakistan are potentially enormous if managed properly.

2.The Article also tells us that Pakistan Navy gonna need a bigger fleet to Guard its coastlines because threat from Indian Navy is raising. Point to be noted from article:-

" The nation is highly supportive and aware of the Army’s important role in the security of the country, few seem to give much thought to that of the Navy. Somehow, the wider population seems to be blind to the threats that come from the sea, perhaps because it does not resonate with our daily lives in the way the possibility of a terror attack in our cities does. The risks are real and there is no room for such blindness. The Indian Navy, for example, is building up its Navy with new warships, nuclear submarines and an aircraft carrier. Compare this to the Pakistan Navy and it is easy to understand the increasing imbalance in maritime deterrence. While talks between Pakistan and India are on the cards in the hope of reducing the bilateral threats, we cannot know what the future will hold. History tells us to be wary".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shankranthi

India only extends "moral" support to the people of Baluchistan.


----------



## That Guy

Tamilnadu said:


> Bro,thats what know want but rest assured china is not going to fight Pakistans war.even if 100 billion is lost its dsnt effect them so chill.hoping against hope some how china will fight Pakistans war... They wont risk war for few billions which wont affect them.


In this day and age, war between powers is unlikely, as it would be absolutely devastating. China doesn't have to go to war with India, and nor would Pakistan declare war with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

*A Good Documentary of CPEC Road Network*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Drebin

ito said:


> In the first place, how can Pakistan build CPEC through G&B that it consider disputed? India has every right to intervene in this matter and will put pressure on China. Pakistanis should understand India is not against CPEC, but against it passing through G&B


Hi,

If you don't mind me asking then, could you kindly tell me 'WHAT EXACTLY" is Pakistan or China "BUILDING" as part of CPEC that is passing through GB?

Thanks in advance.

P.S, visit Ministry of Planning, Development and Reforms' website to get a clear idea about CPEC.


----------



## danger007

war&peace said:


> IOK is the only disputed area in the subcontinent. CPEC will be completed as per plans and as far as Indian concerns are, please watch the image below
> View attachment 329737




I think you try it regularly.. kinda weird.. you know umnnnn ..


----------



## Pakistan First

war&peace said:


> View attachment 329737


Bingo. That's the joint China-Pakistan message to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nadeemkhan110

*China Warns India, Says It Will Get Involved if New Delhi Starts Trouble in Balochistan*
*By* Manthan Chheda | Aug 29, 2016 01:40 AM EDT

Shisheng is associated with one of the country's most powerful think tanks, which is also is affiliated with the Ministry of State Security. In his interview, the expert also said that India's strengthening military ties with the U.S. as well as its stance on the South China Sea dispute has also become a cause for concern for China.

"The latest concern for Beijing is Prime Minister Narendra Modi's speech from the Red Fort in which he referred to the issues like Kashmir (occupied by Pakistan) and Balochistan," Hu said, according to Firstpost.

"It could be regarded as a watershed moment in India's policy towards Pakistan. Why Chinese scholars are concerned is because this is for the first time India has mentioned it," he added.

Hu further stated that China is worried that India might use "anti-government" elements in Pakistan's Balochistan region, where Beijing is constructing the $46 million CPEC project.

"If this kind of plot causes damage to the CPEC, China will have to get involved," he said, if India backs separatists in Balochistan, Gilgit-Baltistan and Azad Kashmir (Azad Kashmir).

The CPEC is a series of projects that connect China's Xinjiang province to Pakistan's Gwadar port in Balochistan. India has strongly opposed the economic corridor as it passes through Gilgit-Baltistan and Azad Kashmir, which India has claimed sovereignty over. 

Hu also pointed out that India's growing military relations with the U.S. and the recent agreement over the logistics treaty, Logistics Exchange Memorandum of Agreement (LEMOA), has also raised alarm bells in China.

India's interference in the South China Sea debate has further raised tensions between India and China, according to Hu.

"In the past, India's stand on the South China Sea was impartial. India is getting more and more involved. This attitude is another concern for China," he noted.

"Our problem is with the US. We can see India is becoming more vocal in issuing joint statements with the US and Japan on the South China Sea," he added.

In a case brought on by the Philippines, the Permanent Court of Arbitration dismissed China's territorial claims over nearly 90 percent of the South China Sea, which overlaps with several South Asian countries including Philippines, Vietnam, Brunei, Malaysia and Taiwan.

Source: http://www.chinatopix.com/articles/...arts-trouble-in-balochistan.htm#ixzz4IiTBfY3Z

other Source: http://www.theshillongtimes.com/201...s-trouble-in-balochistan/#2Vp8ibpVtiDelb0r.99


----------



## ito

China will not get involved, and that is the truth. What some 'think tanks' say and what Chinese government says are not the same. Let it come Chinese government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

For China to intervene, India has to start a war first.
Which it will not.

So close this thread.


----------



## nadeemkhan110

ito said:


> China will not get involved, and that is the truth. What some 'think tanks' say and what Chinese government says are not the same. Let it come Chinese government.





ashok321 said:


> For China to intervene, India has to start a war first.
> Which it will not.
> 
> So close this thread.


news18 wants to answer you
*Why India Needs to Take Chinese Comments on Balochistan Seriously



*
In the secretive corridors of power in Beijing often times what is said by think tanks and TV show panelists gives you a window into the prevalent strands of thinking in the Foreign Ministry.


One of the longest running shows on CCTV News (full disclosure: I worked for this channel from 2011 to 2014) was a talk show called _Dialogue_. It is a poorly produced, poorly edited chat show with an anchor who could barely string together three straight sentences in English and two to three talking heads.

By international standards this show would not have got air time on any global news channel. Which is why it was surprising to many of us international journalists why _Dialogue _was given such a long rope. One day the producer of the show, an affable elderly British gentleman, let me in on the secret. “Dialogue allows China to say what it wants to the rest of the world but the spokesperson of the Foreign Ministry can’t say from his bully pulpit.”


In the secretive corridors of power in Beijing often times what is said by think tanks and TV show panelists gives you a window into the prevalent strands of thinking in the Foreign Ministry. Which is why we should read very carefully the words of Hu Shisheng of the China Institute of Contemporary International Relations on Modi’s comments on Balochistan in his Independence Day address. Remember, the Chinese Foreign Ministry hasn’t taken a position on the Prime Minister’s comments. Neither has the US State Department or the Foreign Ministries of Iran and Afghanistan. This is the first articulation by an influential Chinese academic about the prevalent thinking in their Foreign Ministry about Balochistan.

“China will have to get involved if any Indian plot disrupts the $46 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC),” said Hu in an interview to PTI.

It’s worth remembering that a large portion of the CPEC runs through restive Balochistan. Its termination point is the port of Gwadar through which the Chinese are hoping to import crude oil to Xinjiang and also hoping to send finished goods across to Europe. The CPEC is an important part of Xi Jinping’s pet project One Belt, One Road. In recent years, China has been ‘looking West’ even as trouble mounts on its East both in the South and East China seas.


Even at the height of the Kargil War, China had not taken a public position backing Pakistan, a country which Chinese state media calls ‘iron brother’. This is the first time that the Chinese are articulating support to Pakistan in the event of a future armed conflict between New Delhi and Islamabad. This only lends further heft to the worst fears of India’s security forces: a two-front war with both China and Pakistan.


The Indian Defence forces have always been wary of fighting on both the Western and Eastern flanks, fighting both Pakistan and China at the same time. Modi’s public articulation of human rights violations in Balochistan has only driven China further into the embrace of its ‘all-weather’ friend.
Source: http://www.news18.com/news/india/wh...-chinese-comments-on-balochistan-1286698.html


----------



## IceCold

India is going to face the combine military strength of China and Pakistan. Imagine J-10 and F-16s doing combine bombing runs on Delhi and Mumbai. Modi will wet his dhoti.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

on internation forum kashmir is a bileteral issue, on bilateral discussion kashmir is an internal matter of india, when hurriat takes the matter in their hand and pakistan leaving behind kashmir just talk about indians pellit guns it becomes balochistan issue. 
indians don't stick on one stance.
about CPEC it will save chine about 400 billion dollars a year in trade. this amount is enough to tell indians that chinese are already angry.
about gilgit baltistan and cpec, didn't india have done similar development works in IOK which is also the part of the same problem.
by the way karakoram highway is already there telling indians that everybody listen to their concerns but no one cares.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zee-shaun

ito said:


> In the first place, how can Pakistan build CPEC through G&B that it consider disputed? India has every right to intervene in this matter and will put pressure on China. Pakistanis should understand India is not against CPEC, but against it passing through G&B



Gilgit Baltistan is integral part of Pakistan, AJK is disputed. India has no way in CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mo12

paki_rambo said:


> CPEC is a start of something big 46 billion $ is just initial investment and more will come from other countries after the project is fully developed.the world has already set its eye on the Pakistani market which has a huge potential for growth and foreign countries can earn healthy profits.......of course India can never digest that...stomach aches!!



I keep hearing this but I see nothing has been signed to say investment from other countries will happen!



nadeemkhan110 said:


> *China Warns India, Says It Will Get Involved if New Delhi Starts Trouble in Balochistan*
> *By* Manthan Chheda | Aug 29, 2016 01:40 AM EDT
> 
> Shisheng is associated with one of the country's most powerful think tanks, which is also is affiliated with the Ministry of State Security. In his interview, the expert also said that India's strengthening military ties with the U.S. as well as its stance on the South China Sea dispute has also become a cause for concern for China.
> 
> "The latest concern for Beijing is Prime Minister Narendra Modi's speech from the Red Fort in which he referred to the issues like Kashmir (occupied by Pakistan) and Balochistan," Hu said, according to Firstpost.
> 
> "It could be regarded as a watershed moment in India's policy towards Pakistan. Why Chinese scholars are concerned is because this is for the first time India has mentioned it," he added.
> 
> Hu further stated that China is worried that India might use "anti-government" elements in Pakistan's Balochistan region, where Beijing is constructing the $46 million CPEC project.
> 
> "If this kind of plot causes damage to the CPEC, China will have to get involved," he said, if India backs separatists in Balochistan, Gilgit-Baltistan and Azad Kashmir (Azad Kashmir).
> 
> The CPEC is a series of projects that connect China's Xinjiang province to Pakistan's Gwadar port in Balochistan. India has strongly opposed the economic corridor as it passes through Gilgit-Baltistan and Azad Kashmir, which India has claimed sovereignty over.
> 
> Hu also pointed out that India's growing military relations with the U.S. and the recent agreement over the logistics treaty, Logistics Exchange Memorandum of Agreement (LEMOA), has also raised alarm bells in China.
> 
> India's interference in the South China Sea debate has further raised tensions between India and China, according to Hu.
> 
> "In the past, India's stand on the South China Sea was impartial. India is getting more and more involved. This attitude is another concern for China," he noted.
> 
> "Our problem is with the US. We can see India is becoming more vocal in issuing joint statements with the US and Japan on the South China Sea," he added.
> 
> In a case brought on by the Philippines, the Permanent Court of Arbitration dismissed China's territorial claims over nearly 90 percent of the South China Sea, which overlaps with several South Asian countries including Philippines, Vietnam, Brunei, Malaysia and Taiwan.
> 
> Source: http://www.chinatopix.com/articles/...arts-trouble-in-balochistan.htm#ixzz4IiTBfY3Z
> 
> other Source: http://www.theshillongtimes.com/201...s-trouble-in-balochistan/#2Vp8ibpVtiDelb0r.99


I like China keeps warning India, but while China kept arming India rival. Now India is talking back, China keeps sending talking.

China needs to stop being a hypocrite.


----------



## Hassan Guy

LOL India takes the L again


----------



## wiseone2

nadeemkhan110 said:


> *China Warns India, Says It Will Get Involved if New Delhi Starts Trouble in Balochistan*
> *By* Manthan Chheda | Aug 29, 2016 01:40 AM EDT
> 
> Shisheng is associated with one of the country's most powerful think tanks, which is also is affiliated with the Ministry of State Security. In his interview, the expert also said that India's strengthening military ties with the U.S. as well as its stance on the South China Sea dispute has also become a cause for concern for China.
> 
> "The latest concern for Beijing is Prime Minister Narendra Modi's speech from the Red Fort in which he referred to the issues like Kashmir (occupied by Pakistan) and Balochistan," Hu said, according to Firstpost.
> 
> "It could be regarded as a watershed moment in India's policy towards Pakistan. Why Chinese scholars are concerned is because this is for the first time India has mentioned it," he added.
> 
> Hu further stated that China is worried that India might use "anti-government" elements in Pakistan's Balochistan region, where Beijing is constructing the $46 million CPEC project.
> 
> "If this kind of plot causes damage to the CPEC, China will have to get involved," he said, if India backs separatists in Balochistan, Gilgit-Baltistan and Azad Kashmir (Azad Kashmir).
> 
> The CPEC is a series of projects that connect China's Xinjiang province to Pakistan's Gwadar port in Balochistan. India has strongly opposed the economic corridor as it passes through Gilgit-Baltistan and Azad Kashmir, which India has claimed sovereignty over.
> 
> Hu also pointed out that India's growing military relations with the U.S. and the recent agreement over the logistics treaty, Logistics Exchange Memorandum of Agreement (LEMOA), has also raised alarm bells in China.
> 
> India's interference in the South China Sea debate has further raised tensions between India and China, according to Hu.
> 
> "In the past, India's stand on the South China Sea was impartial. India is getting more and more involved. This attitude is another concern for China," he noted.
> 
> "Our problem is with the US. We can see India is becoming more vocal in issuing joint statements with the US and Japan on the South China Sea," he added.
> 
> In a case brought on by the Philippines, the Permanent Court of Arbitration dismissed China's territorial claims over nearly 90 percent of the South China Sea, which overlaps with several South Asian countries including Philippines, Vietnam, Brunei, Malaysia and Taiwan.
> 
> Source: http://www.chinatopix.com/articles/...arts-trouble-in-balochistan.htm#ixzz4IiTBfY3Z
> 
> other Source: http://www.theshillongtimes.com/201...s-trouble-in-balochistan/#2Vp8ibpVtiDelb0r.99



Indian military with American support for Indian air force can run circles around china and pakistan


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Zee-shaun said:


> Gilgit Baltistan is integral part of Pakistan, AJK is disputed. India has no way in CPEC.


before the problem went to UN gilgit baltistan tribesman revolted and captured their land and annexed it with pakistan.



wiseone2 said:


> Indian military with American support for Indian air force can run circles around china and pakistan


why would US with no direct interest become a part of pakistan,india,china conflict. or in more simple words why would US try to do direct confrontation with china?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~|Cyanide|~

"Narender Modi is a gift for Pakistan, no need to be worried" -- Gen. Hamid Gul

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

wiseone2 said:


> Indian military with American support for Indian air force can run circles around china and pakistan



Lolz.

India is distancing herself from Russia. This scenario is in the benefit of China. Once India fully sits in the lap of US, Russia will divorce India and India will become like a cheating wife of Russia.

Have you ever heard that when a partner cheats and the other partner confronts the cheaters, the first person to runaway is the second partner of the cheater.

This will be the case with India as well. US will be the first to runaway leaving India on its own in front of China, Russia and Pakistan. Russia will act as it doesn't care about the life of his ex but will do everything to humiliate India. Meaning it will provide all the requisites for safer engagement between China/ Pakistan and India like contraceptives and things that will keep China and Pakistan secured from STDs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

paki_rambo said:


> CPEC is a start of something big 46 billion $ is just initial investment and more will come from other countries after the project is fully developed.the world has already set its eye on the Pakistani market which has a huge potential for growth and foreign countries can earn healthy profits.......of course India can never digest that...stomach aches!!


Actually, I think it has crossed the 100 billion $ mark by now; the second largest investment was 27 Billion $ for dams.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## paki_rambo

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Actually, I think it has crossed the 100 billion $ mark by now; the second largest investment was 27 Billion $ for dams.


agreed since we are a power hungry nation power sector has high margins now a days in pakistan as it has high opportunities
investors have their eye on other sectors too for investment but looks like they are waiting for the right time


----------



## The Eagle

CPEC is a reality and progressing day by day. From Gawadar Baluchistan to GB Azad Kashmir, it is going to be beneficial for all the people, parties and friends those participating positively. CPEC is not just for Pakistan, China, GB or Azad Kashmir but it is going to be beneficial for the region and beyond Asia. 

The competitors may opt some ethics and need to work hard for other possible projects that could be beneficial for everyone than backstabbing. 

Good days ahead In'Sha'ALLAH.

Pakistan Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiseone2

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> before the problem went to UN gilgit baltistan tribesman revolted and captured their land and annexed it with pakistan.
> 
> 
> why would US with no direct interest become a part of pakistan,india,china conflict. or in more simple words why would US try to do direct confrontation with china?



they can supply advanced systems to the Indian air force - either directly or through proxies.
How long do you think Kargil intruders would have lasted against American daisy cutters and JDAMs ?
I think more like 24 hours



PakSword said:


> Lolz.
> 
> India is distancing herself from Russia. This scenario is in the benefit of China. Once India fully sits in the lap of US, Russia will divorce India and India will become like a cheating wife of Russia.
> 
> Have you ever heard that when a partner cheats and the other partner confronts the cheaters, the first person to runaway is the second partner of the cheater.
> 
> This will be the case with India as well. US will be the first to runaway leaving India on its own in front of China, Russia and Pakistan. Russia will act as it doesn't care about the life of his ex but will do everything to humiliate India. Meaning it will provide all the requisites for safer engagement between China/ Pakistan and India like contraceptives and things that will keep China and Pakistan secured from STDs.



Russia and India have no issues in Asia. India is the closest proxy Russia has to balance China


----------



## salarsikander

wiseone2 said:


> Russia and India have no issues in Asia. India is the closest proxy Russia has to balance China


And I wonder why Russia wuld do that. Given that amount of gas deals China has signed with them for 25 years or so



wiseone2 said:


> Indian military with American support for Indian air force can run circles around china and pakistan


Yeah, sure by flying kites

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

wiseone2 said:


> Indian military with American support for Indian air force can run circles around china and pakistan



Indian wet dream that they will get any help from USAF in a regional conflict started by India!



PakSword said:


> Lolz.
> 
> India is distancing herself from Russia. This scenario is in the benefit of China. Once India fully sits in the lap of US, Russia will divorce India and India will become like a cheating wife of Russia.
> 
> Have you ever heard that when a partner cheats and the other partner confronts the cheaters, the first person to runaway is the second partner of the cheater.
> 
> This will be the case with India as well. US will be the first to runaway leaving India on its own in front of China, Russia and Pakistan. Russia will act as it doesn't care about the life of his ex but will do everything to humiliate India. Meaning it will provide all the requisites for safer engagement between China/ Pakistan and India like contraceptives and things that will keep China and Pakistan secured from STDs.



American policy is to isolate India from Russia..and when that happens...its dead end..Indians will wake up to find their FP under american boots..! we reached their zenith somewhere around the time between Zia and Mush!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiseone2

salarsikander said:


> And I wonder why Russia wuld do that. Given that amount of gas deals China has signed with them for 25 years or so
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure by flying kites



Russians are no fools. They realize China respects them because they can vaporize them



somebozo said:


> Indian wet dream that they will get any help from USAF in a regional conflict started by India!
> 
> 
> 
> American policy is to isolate India from Russia..and when that happens...its dead end..Indians will wake up to find their FP under american boots..! we reached their zenith somewhere around the time between Zia and Mush!



Over the years the Pakistani generals did a lot of licking for Uncle Sam's boots. Okay uncle Sam did some licking too.
Pakistan still maintained relations with China, pursued a nuke arsenal and own policies on Kashmir/Afghanistan.

India is 10 times more powerful than Pakistan. What makes you think India is going to licking American boots ?

On a side note what makes you think Russia is even an option in today's world ? Russians still make some cutting edge military hardware. Otherwise there are kind of nuclear armed banana republic with Security Council veto.


----------



## dadeechi

Truth will always prevail

So finally China has taken out the veil of secrecy and come out into the open about the true intentions of CPEC.

It was never an economic project. It was always a Chinese defense project to make a foray into Pakistan & Indian Ocean under the garb of economic cooperation.

I am glad that they have revealed themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wiseone2

dadeechi said:


> Truth will always prevail
> 
> So finally China has taken out the veil of secrecy and come out into the open about the true intentions of CPEC.
> 
> It was never an economic project. It was always a Chinese defense project to make a foray into Pakistan & Indian Ocean under the garb of economic cooperation.
> 
> I am glad that they have revealed themselves.



if it was an economic project they would have run it through Karachi. the infrastructure is already there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

ito said:


> In the first place, how can Pakistan build CPEC through G&B that it consider disputed? India has every right to intervene in this matter and will put pressure on China. Pakistanis should understand India is not against CPEC, but against it passing through G&B


. Are you a bot ?


----------



## dadeechi

wiseone2 said:


> if it was an economic project they would have run it through Karachi. the infrastructure is already there



China stationing of its troops in Pakistan was already confirmed.

This time Pakistan is going to attack India with full backing of Chinese army while Chinese navy would confront Indian Navy.

The support to terrorists in Kashmir has also been stepped up in preparation of this impending attack on India. The attack would happen in the next one year.


----------



## Tamilnadu

dadeechi said:


> China stationing of its troops in Pakistan was already confirmed.
> 
> This time Pakistan is going to attack India with full backing of Chinese army while Chinese navy would confront Indian Navy.
> 
> The support to terrorists in Kashmir has also been stepped up in preparation of this impending attack on India. The attack would happen in the next one year.


Dont worry bro,our friends will make sure chinese navy dsnt leave SCS.Chian is smart and not stupid to fight when it can lose more that what it wants to gain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi

Tamilnadu said:


> Dont worry bro,our friends will make sure chinese navy dsnt leave SCS.Chian is smart and not stupid to fight when it can lose more that what it wants to gain.



China will not fight India. They will support Pakistan to fight India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamilnadu

dadeechi said:


> China will not fight India. They will support Pakistan to fight India.


bro,its all Pakistani wishing ,china help will be only symbolic...Pakistanies want to believe china will fight for them...first they thought muslim world will help them defeat India,that dint happen then it was american that did not happen and now its Chinese..players keep changing but plot is still the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi

Tamilnadu said:


> bro,its all Pakistani wishing ,china help will be only symbolic...Pakistanies want to believe china will fight for them...first they thought muslim world will help them defeat India,that dint happen then it was american that did not happen and now its Chinese..players keep changing but plot is still the same.



You miss a key point here.

Muslim world never had any direct confrontation with India.

US supported Pakistan against USSR not against India.

China has direct confrontation with India.

They are supporting Pakistan to fight India so that they can avoid fighting India themselves.


----------



## Tamilnadu

dadeechi said:


> You miss a key point here.
> 
> Muslim world never had any direct confrontation with India.
> 
> US supported Pakistan against USSR not against India.
> 
> China has direct confrontation with India.
> 
> They are supporting Pakistan to fight India so that they can avoid fighting India themselves.


i dont think Pakistanies are that stupid to allow themselfs to be used again for someone elses benifit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

wiseone2 said:


> Russians are no fools. They realize China respects them because they can vaporize them


Hence same can be said about India too. Russians have sold china jet engines meant for Pakistan.


----------



## dadeechi

Tamilnadu said:


> i dont think Pakistanies are that stupid to allow themselfs to be used again for someone elses benifit.



If Pakistan has already taken on India at least 4 times without any support, why do you think they would shy away when they have full backing of China?


----------



## wiseone2

dadeechi said:


> If Pakistan has already taken on India at least 4 times without any support, why do you think they would shy away when they have full backing of China?



the pakistani generals are not stupid. of course they would not want to get in a nuclear war

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

ito said:


> In the first place, how can Pakistan build CPEC through G&B that it consider disputed? India has every right to intervene in this matter and will put pressure on China. Pakistanis should understand India is not against CPEC, but against it passing through G&B



Indian opinion does not count in terms of Pakistan internal and foreign policy. India is setting precedence that everyone has right to intervene in entire north east of india states, Sikkim, Darjiling corridor, Andaman Nikobor island etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tamilnadu

dadeechi said:


> If Pakistan has already taken on India at least 4 times without any support, why do you think they would shy away when they have full backing of China?


There in lies the problem,china dsnt want to be seen openly supporting Pakistan if there is a war between Pakistan and India.
The first casualty will be CPEC,second and most important part is when US and china have a real faceoff in SCS,china dsnt want a hostile India at the Indo china border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

idune said:


> Indian opinion does not count in terms of Pakistan internal and foreign policy. India is setting precedence that everyone has right to intervene in entire north east of india states, Sikkim, Darjiling corridor, Andaman Nikobor island etc.



It will count. Whatever may Pakistan say regarding CPEC, it knows that political risks of CPEC are too high and it not legal for Pakistan to use G&B as a route for CPEC until the point Kashmir is settled. And it is totally possible that Pakistan fueled the recent unrest in Kashmir to force India to settle Kashmir for CPEC.


----------



## dadeechi

Tamilnadu said:


> There in lies the problem,china dsnt want to be seen openly supporting Pakistan if there is a war between Pakistan and India.
> The first casualty will be CPEC,second and most important part is when US and china have a real faceoff in SCS,china dsnt want a hostile India at the Indo china border.



That is the point.

Just like China would not want to take on India directly, US would not want to fight with China directly in SCS.

Earlier today US & India signed the LEMOA agreement to facilitate India's foray into SCS to fight China on behalf of US.

China would rather fight India through Pakistan in IOR than India backed by US in SCS.


----------



## wiseone2

dadeechi said:


> That is the point.
> 
> Just like China would not want to take on India directly, US would not want to fight with China directly in SCS.
> 
> Earlier today US & India signed the LEMOA agreement to facilitate India's foray into SCS to fight China on behalf of US.
> 
> China would rather fight India through Pakistan in IOR than India backed by US in SCS.



China is smart. they avoid direct fights

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dadeechi

wiseone2 said:


> China is smart. they avoid direct fights



That is what I was saying..


----------



## Nalini

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Interesting scenes.....India has irked everyone in region by mentioning Baluchistan....First Iran and now China....I hope Indians know what they are doing.....



Who's this everyone. What you think need not be reality. Don't think for Iran. Mr.Modi is not so foolish to make a statement which will hurt Iran. He would have consulted them before going ahead. China has been threatening us not to do any activity in Arunachal Pradesh & claims it's a disputed territory. Why did they go ahead with the CPEC when Azad Kashmir is an Indian territory in dispute. Baloachistan is POB which Baloch will voice with the Chinese. Others can't. It's the same attitude Chinese has with many other neighbors like Japan, Vietnam, Philippines, Malaysia, Indonesia, etc. China can do anything anywhere in disputed territories & threatens others about interfering.

India is hitting China where it hurts, so it will stop its bullying. Chinese think nobody will question them. That's reason we elected Modi to put such people in their place. China will only give warnings, they can do nothing to India today. Modi has given confidence to everybody in the region. China can only give arms to Pakistan to irk India. We are exporting Brahmos to Vietnam, next will be Philippines followed by Malaysia & Indonesia. That's enough to put Chinese in its place. All it's pride will come down in coming months. You will soon see the change.


----------



## New Resolve

Vegies playin with fire, let em burn themselves


----------



## T-Rex

Tamilnadu said:


> bro,its all Pakistani wishing ,china help will be only symbolic...Pakistanies want to believe china will fight for them...first they thought muslim world will help them defeat India,that dint happen then it was american that did not happen and now its Chinese..players keep changing but plot is still the same.


*
This is what I have been observing for quite some time, an india attack on Azad kashmir is a real possibility at this point because there are too many delusional indians as well as Yankees like this one in the indian and the US government who strongly believe that China will simply watch and bark while Pakistan will be torn apart by india and the US. I don't know how but this perception must be crushed right now if China is to avoid a war for the existence her closest ally.

@china zhoushan @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @Sinopakfriend @SinoSoldier @Chinese Bamboo *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nalini

New Resolve said:


> Vegies playin with fire, let em burn themselves



The whole region will come together to eliminate China. Every body had been putting up with this rogue for years. In the past one decade China's bullying & arrogance has crossed all limits. Everybody vented concerns but no country including America wanted to take on China. Arrival of Modi changed everything. Modi has played a key role in the master plan of containing China & bringing everybody together, One leader who has instilled confidence in everybody, China will not bully anymore. It's going to be Japan, Taiwan, Vietnam, Philippines, Australia, India & America. The plan is not a small attack where China will have a second chance if one or two countries attack on their own, it cant deter China. This is a plan to eliminate China once & for all. Russia also wants China to sink, so surely it will not take sides with China which everybody & Pakistanis think.

China will attacked with in next 2 years, the testing & preparation of strike is already going on in the South China Sea. Mark my words.

So yes we are playing with Fire & will burn this monster with the same Fire. China's turn to taste its own medicine.

Wont be surprised if China changes it approach soon. They may even say we are ready to give back Indian territory in the near future.






Know what's coming in the replies, mocking & sarcasm. But what ever you say. You will realize you are isolated & are on the wrong side of History. Better late than never, India is your only hope.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

T-Rex said:


> *This is what I have been observing for quite some time, an india attack on Azad kashmir is a real possibility at this point because there are too many delusional indians as well as Yankees like this one in the indian and the US government who strongly believe that China will simply watch and bark while Pakistan will be torn apart by india and the US. I don't know how but this perception must be crushed right now if China is to avoid a war for the existence her closest ally.
> 
> @china zhoushan @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @Sinopakfriend @SinoSoldier @Chinese Bamboo *



LOL, according to the Americans (and therefore according to Indians as well), China already handed nuclear weapons to Pakistan, so I don't think you need to worry about them. They can defend themselves very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Nalini said:


> The whole region will come together to eliminate China. Every body had been putting up with this rogue for years. In the past one decade China's bullying & arrogance has crossed all limits. .


*
Look who's talking! The hegemon which installs puppets in neighbouring states. Yes the whole region will come together but not against China, if Pakistan is attacked they will band together against india. The US will not save india from the shores of the Atlantic, take my word for it.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mukhbar

dadeechi said:


> China stationing of its troops in Pakistan was already confirmed.
> 
> This time Pakistan is going to attack India with full backing of Chinese army while Chinese navy would confront Indian Navy.
> 
> The support to terrorists in Kashmir has also been stepped up in preparation of this impending attack on India. The attack would happen in the next one year.


Hey go and wash your wet pants than come back for more comments.
As for as CPEC is concerned a finger in India butt,its going well and will complete on time.
so chill guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nicky G

The Chinese just seem to float from one warning to another. How many have they issued just in the last few months since we started the long delayed deployment in the nort-east?

The economic aspect of CPEC is hardly a concern to India - we are working on multiple trade routes. The strategic aspect will need to be dealt with though.


----------



## Nalini

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, according to the Americans (and therefore according to Indians as well), China already handed nuclear weapons to Pakistan, so I don't think you need to worry about them. They can defend themselves very well.








You people live in illusion. India's taking this step forward after preparing for every kind of attack. Now even Pakistan's nuclear arsenal is not a big worry.







You still can't see anything, since you people are living with obsession of India & China. You are so blinded, can't even see the developments. China doesn't display its weakness. It always puts a threatening image to all, always giving warning to one or the other countries.

CPEC is not going to happen as per my analysis. Time will hit you with reality.


----------



## Nalini

T-Rex said:


> *Look who's talking! The hegemon which installs puppets in neighbouring states. Yes the whole region will come together but not against China, if Pakistan is attacked they will band together against india. The US will not save india from the shores of the Atlantic, take my word for it.*



There is no need of attacking Pakistan, it will die own its own. That's the reason Balochistan, MQM, Afghanistan & Iran. Why is most Pakistani leaders & their children outside the country. Raheel Sharif also will run away after his retirement with his booty. And once war starts quietly all politicians & Military officers would go out of Pakistan without anybody's knowledge.

The end sufferers are entire Pakistani citizens, whom these politicians & Military engage with fake stories & they live in obsession & hatred. They are far from reality. To add icing on the cake you also have people like Hafiz Sayeed, Zaid Hamid, Hamid Gul, etc who give the dream of Ghazwa Eh Hind

Nobody will come to save Pakistan, no muslim countries no China. Only country who can save you is India, whether you like it or not. It's reality. If you wake up from your dream it's in your interest.

Your spirit will only say, we will die rather than join India. Well, who can stop it, if that's destiny.


----------



## New Resolve

Nalini said:


> The whole region will come together to eliminate China. Every body had been putting up with this rogue for years. In the past one decade China's bullying & arrogance has crossed all limits. Everybody vented concerns but no country including America wanted to take on China. Arrival of Modi changed everything. Modi has played a key role in the master plan of containing China & bringing everybody together, One leader who has instilled confidence in everybody, China will not bully anymore. It's going to be Japan, Taiwan, Vietnam, Philippines, Australia, India & America. The plan is not a small attack where China will have a second chance if one or two countries attack on their own, it cant deter China. This is a plan to eliminate China once & for all. Russia also wants China to sink, so surely it will not take sides with China which everybody & Pakistanis think.
> 
> China will attacked with in next 2 years, the testing & preparation of strike is already going on in the South China Sea. Mark my words.
> 
> So yes we are playing with Fire & will burn this monster with the same Fire. China's turn to taste its own medicine.
> 
> Wont be surprised if China changes it approach soon. They may even say we are ready to give back Indian territory in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what's coming in the replies, mocking & sarcasm. But what ever you say. You will realize you are isolated & are on the wrong side of History. Better late than never, India is your only hope.




Looking forward to this Bollywood movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nalini

*Several dead, wounded in blast at Chinese embassy in Kyrgyzstan*.

That's the latest news.


----------



## Salza

Nalini said:


> There is no need of attacking Pakistan, it will die own its own. That's the reason Balochistan, MQM, Afghanistan & Iran. Why is most Pakistani leaders & their children outside the country. Raheel Sharif also will run away after his retirement with his booty. And once war starts quietly all politicians & Military officers would go out of Pakistan without anybody's knowledge.
> 
> The end sufferers are entire Pakistani citizens, whom these politicians & Military engage with fake stories & they live in obsession & hatred. They are far from reality. To add icing on the cake you also have people like Hafiz Sayeed, Zaid Hamid, Hamid Gul, etc who give the dream of Ghazwa Eh Hind
> 
> Nobody will come to save Pakistan, no muslim countries no China. Only country who can save you is India, whether you like it or not. It's reality. If you wake up from your dream it's in your interest.
> 
> Your spirit will only say, we will die rather than join India. Well, who can stop it, if that's destiny.



Indians have been dreaming about this bullsh*t for the last 69 years. No issues, anyone can dream, its doesn't cost a penny.


----------



## Nalini

New Resolve said:


> Looking forward to this Bollywood movie.



I don't want to deviate from main topic, so let me open a new thread & post the developments to explain what is happening.

Trailer of (China pushing the world towards World War 3 is the title). Have posted it on Military forum


----------



## T-Rex

Nalini said:


> There is no need of attacking Pakistan, it will die own its own. That's the reason Balochistan, MQM, Afghanistan & Iran.


*
Terrorism doesn't pay, india will learn it the hard way. The indian vultures have been counting on Pakistan's imminent demise for the last 65 years. I think before that we'll see the demise of the indian union.*



Nalini said:


> Why is most Pakistani leaders & their children outside the country.


*
There are millions of indians living abroad permanently, is it because they expect something ugly to happen to india? Perhaps they do, after all, the way india has been disrupting peace in the region anything can happen to india, it's only a matter of time.*




Nalini said:


> Nobody will come to save Pakistan, no muslim countries no China. Only country who can save you is India, whether you like it or not. It's reality. If you wake up from your dream it's in your interest.


*
This time india won't have Russia to save her a$$, as for the US, we're mighty pleased that finally india has squarely put herself into uncle sam's basket.*



Nalini said:


> *Several dead, wounded in blast at Chinese embassy in Kyrgyzstan*.
> 
> That's the latest news.


*
Indian dogs in action, the motive is clear.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tamilnadu

T-Rex said:


> *
> This is what I have been observing for quite some time, an india attack on Azad kashmir is a real possibility at this point because there are too many delusional indians as well as Yankees like this one in the indian and the US government who strongly believe that China will simply watch and bark while Pakistan will be torn apart by india and the US. I don't know how but this perception must be crushed right now if China is to avoid a war for the existence her closest ally.
> 
> @china zhoushan @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @Sinopakfriend @SinoSoldier @Chinese Bamboo *


Bro,chinese ruling class dsnt even care about its own people and Pakistan is a long shot bro..dont go by what some of the members of the chinese million cyber army say here.


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

T-Rex said:


> *This is what I have been observing for quite some time, an india attack on Azad kashmir is a real possibility at this point because there are too many delusional indians as well as Yankees like this one in the indian and the US government who strongly believe that China will simply watch and bark while Pakistan will be torn apart by india and the US. I don't know how but this perception must be crushed right now if China is to avoid a war for the existence her closest ally.
> 
> @china zhoushan @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @Sinopakfriend @SinoSoldier @Chinese Bamboo *



Dear T-rex,

Thank you for tagging.

Your concern is totally understandable...what we are seeing is the brith of a new world power structure.

You are seeing minor powers like india joining China containment party and countries like Russia, Pak, eurasian countries firmly in SCO, all working towards a win-win paradigm. CPEC is an example of this.

So the strategic canvas is global and not just regional at all. Things are interrelated.

Can india attack Pak brothers? Yes, Pak is already under indian proxy attack for last ten years. 

Can/Will india attack directly the Free Kashmir or Pak G-B region where the CPEC passes through? I highly doubt it. But then indians are not rational..so anything is possible.

We will certainly see some troublemaking and posturing by the indians...they will mainly focus on Pak and try to indrectly pressurise China.

The operative word here is:TRY. 

If the full might of troublemakers cann't intimidate China in the SCS...then indians can keep dreaming.
China will NOT be intimidated ever again.

So, yes, Pak brothers should take indian threats seriously and prepare accordingly. CPEC must be finished and the follow up plans executed with supreme deligence and focus.

If indians think that they can piggy back the US and become the policeman in asia...ie. superpower...then we should not wake them up. 

*
@china zhoushan @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 @Sinopakfriend @SinoSoldier @Chinese Bamboo @Pakistan First @PaklovesTurkiye @I S I @AsianUnion 
@TaiShang @Kiss_of_the_Dragon @Economic superpower @HAKIKAT 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pakistan First

Agree with @Sinopakfriend while also understanding @T-Rex 's concern

Pakistan must be (and is) ready to counter any Indian offensive, on its own. While these recent developments with China has helped us increase the stakes for India for any misadventure, however, these certainly do not eliminate the risks.

We should continue to keep the cost of war (whether limited scale or full-scale) for India so high that it does not make the mistake.

Having said that, China also needs to send clear message, not from one of its think tanks, but from official level, that China has obtained evidence (which it has) of Indian involvement in sabotaging their projects in Pakistan which are of strategic significance to China and that China will not tolerate any such sabotaging. No, China cannot stay quite at this juncture.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Devil Soul

*China will get involved if India foments trouble in Balochistan: Chinese think tank*
Home / Today's Paper / Top Story / China will get involved if India foments trouble in Balochistan: Chinese think tank
August 30, 2016
Print : Top Story

0
0








RAWALPINDI: China will have “to get involved” if any Indian “plot” disrupts the $46 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in the restive Balochistan, an influential Chinese think tank has warned India.

Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s reference to Balochistan in his Independence Day speech is the “latest concern” for China and among its scholars, Hu Shisheng, the director of the Institute of South and Southeast Asian and Oceanian Studies at the China Institute of Contemporary International Relations (CICIR), told IANS in a freewheeling interview, says a report published in Hindustan Times.

The researcher, at one of China’s most powerful think tanks, which is affiliated with the ministry of state security, also said India’s growing military ties with the US and its changed attitude on the disputed South China Sea are ringing alarm bells for China. *“The latest concern for China is Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s speech from the Red Fort in which he referred to the issues like Kashmir and Balochistan,”* Hu said.* “It could be regarded as a watershed moment in India’s policy towards Pakistan. Why Chinese scholars are concerned is because this is for the first time India has mentioned it,” *he added.

Hu said China fears India may use “anti-government” elements in Pakistan’s restive Balochistan where Beijing is building the $46 billion CPEC -- a key to the success of its ambitious One Road One Belt project.* “There is concern that India may take the same approach, which is believed by the Indian side Pakistan is taking, asymmetrically using anti-government factors in Pakistan,” *Hu said on the expansive and leafy campus of CICIR.

*“If this kind of plot causes damage to the CPEC, China will have to get involved,”* he said, referring to the alleged involvement of India in backing separatists in Balochistan, Gilgit-Baltistan and AJK.

The ongoing CPEC will connect China’s largest province, Xinjiang, with Pakistan’s Gwadar port in Balochistan, hit by rebels and separatists. India has strongly opposed the corridor as it will pass through Gilgit-Baltistan and AJK, which it claims as its own.

Islamabad has long accused India of fomenting trouble in this region -- a charge denied by New Delhi. However, Modi’s reference to the region, experts say, is a signal to Pakistan that New Delhi could raise tensions in the region as a tit for tat for Pakistan’s backing for militants in Jammu and Kashmir.* “This will not help Pakistan to become a normal country. And it will also further disturb India-China relations,” *Hu pointed out.

He noted the growing defence cooperation between India and the US was also a worrying factor for China. *“In the past, China was not so much concerned about India’s security cooperation with other countries, especially with the US. But now Chinese scholars can feel the concern,” *Hu said. He said the defence cooperation between New Delhi and Washington increased significantly after Modi took over as prime minster.

He also referred to US Sefense Secretary Ashton Carter’s visit to India in April during which both the countries agreed in principle to sign the Logistics Exchange Memorandum of Agreement (LEMOA).* “There is renewal of defence and technological cooperation (between India and the US) for another 10 years, enhancing the cooperation under the framework of DTTI (Defence Technology and Trade Initiative),” *Hu added. *“This is an alarming signal to China. It is a concern for China,”* the expert said.

He also said India will have to resist pressure exerted by the US and Japan to join them in countering China.* “We also know that the US and Japan, as well as Australia, are very keen on getting India in their camp. They are also exerting pressure. They are also luring India by giving high-technology deals and advanced military weapons. It is up to India whether India can resist this kind of temptation,”* Hu said.

India’s involvement in the South China Sea dispute was another irritant in the already strained relationship between India and China, Hu added. *“In the past, India’s stand on the South China Sea was impartial. Indian is getting more and more involved. This attitude is another concern for China,”* noted Hu. *“We know that India has national interest in maintaining freedom of navigation and aviation, but China in the past has done nothing to block the so-called freedom of navigation.”*

*“Our problem is with the US. We can see India is becoming more vocal in issuing joint statements with the US and Japan on the South China Sea,”* he added. A UN court in July rejected China’s claims over the so-called Nine-Dash line -- which covers almost 90% of the contested South China Sea -- and backed the Philippines which has overlapping claims in the oil and natural gas-rich waters, which are also partly claimed by Vietnam, Brunei, Taiwan and Malaysia. Beijing rejected the verdict as “illegal”.

India, 55% of whose trade passes through the Strait of Malacca that opens into the South China Sea, has asked the parties to peacefully resolve the dispute and show utmost respect to the United Nations’ Convention on the Law of the Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## footmarks

IF CPEC is such a game changer, and hold such significance for Pak & China, and if $46Bn is just the beginning - can't you just tweak it a bit and avoid the disputed G&B area from its route? Thoda ghuma ke nikaal lo na yaar CPEC ko.


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Pakistan First said:


> Agree with @Sinopakfriend while also understanding @T-Rex 's concern
> 
> Pakistan must be (and is) ready to counter any Indian offensive, on its own. While these recent developments with China has helped us increase the stakes for India for any misadventure, however, these certainly do not eliminate the risks.
> 
> We should continue to keep the cost of war (whether limited scale or full-scale) for India so high that it does not make the mistake.
> 
> Having said that, China also needs to send clear message, not from one of its think tanks, but from official level, that China has obtained evidence (which it has) of Indian involvement in sabotaging their projects in Pakistan which are of strategic significance to China and that China will not tolerate any such sabotaging. No, China cannot stay quite at this juncture.



My young brother, 

War is such ugly business...your great country has suffered so much in the last decade. So your people know what pain and loss is. May every human be spared from this evil thing called war!

War is very bad. Those who plan it or wish it are evil, with heart of darkness.

Yet, you must prepare at every level. Your biggest threat is within not without. You must crush these proxies.

The only strategy, which you have rightfully pointed out, is to make this indian adventurism so painful, so expensive that even the thought of it must send shivers in their spineless backs...

What Pak brothers must realise that they are not dealing with a rational state but are in existensial struggle agains a fascist idealogy bent on destruction and suffering....RSS is worlds oldest and most successful fascist organisation. 

There is so much research work is done on this fact..yet in discourse here at PDF one fails to see this understood by Pak brothers.

Prepare, prepare..be clear in your response. let the indians...and most importantaly the hand in the glove..their new sponsor...know that Free Kashmir, Balochistan and G-B, Karachi, Sindh, KPK are redlines. Cross it on your own peril.

Regarding China and Chiese response...behind these scenes they have been very active. They know all what india has been doing and what its plans are...Chinese diplomacy is very different and subtle.

There is simple logic: when you give an inch you will loose a mile.

If China get intimidated by indian threats...then China can forget about South Tibet and illegally indian occupied territories in the north eastern states. 

So China will never be initimidated by india...or anyone else.

Please, visit the link if you have time to read about the most successful Fascist in the world. It is written by an American who is not that friendly towards China..or Pak. (link below)

One of you Pak brothers must start a thread about this to educate your fellow countrymen about the true dangers they face.

http://chinamatters.blogspot.nl/2014/11/is-narendra-modi-leader-of-worlds.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Drebin

footmarks said:


> IF CPEC is such a game changer, and hold such significance for Pak & China, and if $46Bn is just the beginning - can't you just tweak it a bit and avoid the disputed G&B area from its route? Thoda ghuma ke nikaal lo na yaar CPEC ko.


Hello,

I asked one of your countryman earlier @ito -he probably didn't read or intentionally chose to refrain from commenting/answering- and I ask you the same, what "EXACTLY" is Pakistan or China developing or building in GB that India finds so offensive or, in violation on UN/UNSC charter, international norms, law or anything for that matter?

An educated reply will be appreciated.

Peace.

P.S, I suggest that you go through the Planning Commission of Pakistan's website to get a clear idea about CPEC.


----------



## footmarks

Drebin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I asked one of your countryman earlier @ito -he probably didn't read or intentionally chose to refrain from commenting/answering- and I ask you the same, what "EXACTLY" is Pakistan or China developing or building in GB that India finds so offensive or, in violation on UN/UNSC charter, international norms, law or anything for that matter?
> 
> An educated reply will be appreciated.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> P.S, I suggest that you go through the Planning Commission of Pakistan's website to get a clear idea about CPEC.


If a region is disputed over ownership between two countries, why should a third country involve in economic activity in it without taking approval from "Both" the parties? And tell me, under which "Law", UN/UNSC or whatever, did Pakistan gave away parts of it (Aksai chin) to China?


----------



## Drebin

footmarks said:


> If a region is disputed over ownership between two countries, why should a third country involve in economic activity in it without taking approval from "Both" the parties? And tell me, under which "Law", UN/UNSC or whatever, did Pakistan gave away parts of it (Aksai chin) to China?


With ALL DUE RESPECT, you didn't give me an ans, did you?

Was looking to engage in a fruitful and an educated discussion to get a better understanding and POVs of both sides, i.e., India as well as Pakistan instead of same old rhetoric and famebait. But, it's a fools errand. Lesson learned!

Thanks for your reply mate.

Good day.


----------



## footmarks

Drebin said:


> With ALL DUE RESPECT, you didn't give me an ans, did you?
> 
> Was looking to engage in a fruitful and an educated discussion to get a better understanding and POVs of both sides, i.e., India as well as Pakistan instead of same old rhetoric and famebait. But, it's a fools errand. Lesson learned!
> 
> Thanks for your reply mate.
> 
> Good day.


I answered it, the answer lie in the question itself. "Any economic activity without the consent of all the parties involved" is objectionable. I don't have to go into the project details. It's not my fault if your grey matter is not put to use. Where did you see flamebait in it?

India is a Party to GB area, as well as your side of illegally occupied Kashmir (UN/UNSC says clearly - All of J&K, including GB is disputed). If India allows Israel to construct an airport, a highway upto siachin in J&K, would pakistan object?


----------



## WOW_FACTOR

What if the Hype surrounding CPEC settle and CPEC doesn't work for Pakistan but works exceptionally for China. No sarcasm but what will Pakistan govt do


----------



## footmarks

WOW_FACTOR said:


> What if the Hype surrounding CPEC settle and CPEC doesn't work for Pakistan but works exceptionally for China. No sarcasm but what will Pakistan govt do


That's easiest to handle. Zarb-ae-azb - II

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WOW_FACTOR

footmarks said:


> That's easiest to handle. Zarb-ae-azb - II


I meant not in the wrong sense but economically. Every Pakistani is counting big on CPEC/ Gawadar . If CPEC is solely for transporting Chinese goods and using the Gawadar for transportation and no benefits to Pakistan. What is the government plan gonna be . People of Gilgit , balitistan and balochistan already don't get any work in CPEC highway construction


----------



## Drebin

footmarks said:


> I answered it, the answer lie in the question itself. "Any economic activity without the consent of all the parties involved" is objectionable. I don't have to go into the project details. It's not my fault if your grey matter is not put to use. Where did you see flamebait in it?
> 
> India is a Party to GB area, as well as your side of illegally occupied Kashmir (UN/UNSC says clearly - All of J&K, including GB is disputed). If India allows Israel to construct an airport, a highway upto siachin in J&K, would pakistan object?


Kindly refrain from personal insults. Please consider this a warning or I will report you. If you are quoting me then, I humbly request that you keep it civil. Or don't quot me at all. It's really that simple my friend.

As for as flambait is concerned, I didn't mean to single you out. Neither did I intend to offend you. If you felt that way, I apologize. That said, when I say flambait, I mean this topic as whole and all the rhetoric and bravado which clouds the FACTS. And my question was my mere attempt to bring forth the FACTS. And as you commented in all your replies in which you quoted me, there's a very broad generalization but, not a single fact. With all due respect, you do not know WHAT EXACTLY is happening there. You do not know of a single project that's either on paper or taking form there. That's why I requested in my earlier reply for you to go through the Planning Commission's website, which of course you didn't bother with. And that's why I said in my follow on post,"Lesson learned!" 

And to put things into perspective, your reply that I've quoted above is filled with flamebait.

That said, let's agree to disagree. I wish you good health and all the prosperity in the world. Kindly do not quote me any more.

Peace.


----------



## footmarks

Drebin said:


> Kindly refrain from personal insults. Please consider this a warning or I will report you. If you are quoting me then, I humbly request that you keep it civil. Or don't quot me at all. It's really that simple my friend.
> 
> As for as flambait is concerned, I didn't mean to single you out. Neither did I intend to offend you. If you felt that way, I apologize. That said, when I say flambait, I mean this topic as whole and all the rhetoric and bravado which clouds the FACTS. And my question was my mere attempt to bring forth the FACTS. And as you commented in all your replies in which you quoted me, there's a very broad generalization but, not a single fact. With all due respect, you do not know WHAT EXACTLY is happening there. You do not know of a single project that's either on paper or taking form there. That's why I requested in my earlier reply for you to go through the Planning Commission's website, which of course you didn't bother with. And that's why I said in my follow on post,"Lesson learned!"
> 
> And to put things into perspective, your reply that I've quoted above is filled with flamebait.
> 
> That said, let's agree to disagree. I wish you good health and all the prosperity in the world. Kindly do not quote me any more.
> 
> Peace.


 Just to clarify "Grey matter not being put to use" is not an insult ("Lack of grey matter" would have been though). It is another way of saying "Please read it again and understand what I meant".

Anyways, I stand by my point, you stand by yours. Infact, this is the point of conflict, not only between you and me, but between our respective nations as well.

Peace


----------



## Nalini

Devil Soul said:


> *China will get involved if India foments trouble in Balochistan: Chinese think tank*
> Home / Today's Paper / Top Story / China will get involved if India foments trouble in Balochistan: Chinese think tank
> August 30, 2016
> Print : Top Story
> 
> 0
> 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAWALPINDI: China will have “to get involved” if any Indian “plot” disrupts the $46 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in the restive Balochistan, an influential Chinese think tank has warned India.
> 
> Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s reference to Balochistan in his Independence Day speech is the “latest concern” for China and among its scholars, Hu Shisheng, the director of the Institute of South and Southeast Asian and Oceanian Studies at the China Institute of Contemporary International Relations (CICIR), told IANS in a freewheeling interview, says a report published in Hindustan Times.
> 
> The researcher, at one of China’s most powerful think tanks, which is affiliated with the ministry of state security, also said India’s growing military ties with the US and its changed attitude on the disputed South China Sea are ringing alarm bells for China. *“The latest concern for China is Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s speech from the Red Fort in which he referred to the issues like Kashmir and Balochistan,”* Hu said.* “It could be regarded as a watershed moment in India’s policy towards Pakistan. Why Chinese scholars are concerned is because this is for the first time India has mentioned it,” *he added.
> 
> Hu said China fears India may use “anti-government” elements in Pakistan’s restive Balochistan where Beijing is building the $46 billion CPEC -- a key to the success of its ambitious One Road One Belt project.* “There is concern that India may take the same approach, which is believed by the Indian side Pakistan is taking, asymmetrically using anti-government factors in Pakistan,” *Hu said on the expansive and leafy campus of CICIR.
> 
> *“If this kind of plot causes damage to the CPEC, China will have to get involved,”* he said, referring to the alleged involvement of India in backing separatists in Balochistan, Gilgit-Baltistan and AJK.
> 
> The ongoing CPEC will connect China’s largest province, Xinjiang, with Pakistan’s Gwadar port in Balochistan, hit by rebels and separatists. India has strongly opposed the corridor as it will pass through Gilgit-Baltistan and AJK, which it claims as its own.
> 
> Islamabad has long accused India of fomenting trouble in this region -- a charge denied by New Delhi. However, Modi’s reference to the region, experts say, is a signal to Pakistan that New Delhi could raise tensions in the region as a tit for tat for Pakistan’s backing for militants in Jammu and Kashmir.* “This will not help Pakistan to become a normal country. And it will also further disturb India-China relations,” *Hu pointed out.
> 
> He noted the growing defence cooperation between India and the US was also a worrying factor for China. *“In the past, China was not so much concerned about India’s security cooperation with other countries, especially with the US. But now Chinese scholars can feel the concern,” *Hu said. He said the defence cooperation between New Delhi and Washington increased significantly after Modi took over as prime minster.
> 
> He also referred to US Sefense Secretary Ashton Carter’s visit to India in April during which both the countries agreed in principle to sign the Logistics Exchange Memorandum of Agreement (LEMOA).* “There is renewal of defence and technological cooperation (between India and the US) for another 10 years, enhancing the cooperation under the framework of DTTI (Defence Technology and Trade Initiative),” *Hu added. *“This is an alarming signal to China. It is a concern for China,”* the expert said.
> 
> He also said India will have to resist pressure exerted by the US and Japan to join them in countering China.* “We also know that the US and Japan, as well as Australia, are very keen on getting India in their camp. They are also exerting pressure. They are also luring India by giving high-technology deals and advanced military weapons. It is up to India whether India can resist this kind of temptation,”* Hu said.
> 
> India’s involvement in the South China Sea dispute was another irritant in the already strained relationship between India and China, Hu added. *“In the past, India’s stand on the South China Sea was impartial. Indian is getting more and more involved. This attitude is another concern for China,”* noted Hu. *“We know that India has national interest in maintaining freedom of navigation and aviation, but China in the past has done nothing to block the so-called freedom of navigation.”*
> 
> *“Our problem is with the US. We can see India is becoming more vocal in issuing joint statements with the US and Japan on the South China Sea,”* he added. A UN court in July rejected China’s claims over the so-called Nine-Dash line -- which covers almost 90% of the contested South China Sea -- and backed the Philippines which has overlapping claims in the oil and natural gas-rich waters, which are also partly claimed by Vietnam, Brunei, Taiwan and Malaysia. Beijing rejected the verdict as “illegal”.
> 
> India, 55% of whose trade passes through the Strait of Malacca that opens into the South China Sea, has asked the parties to peacefully resolve the dispute and show utmost respect to the United Nations’ Convention on the Law of the Sea.




If China gives air of Indian statement of Balochistan too much, then Xinjiang will start to boil followed by Tibet. China can only give warning statements. Nothing will happen. If China wants peace, it has to give back Indian territory & settle it differences with all the countries around South China Sea.

China has been making merry by frequent incursions in Ladakh, Arunachal pradesh & some other regions. They feel good when our leaders used to run & bow down to them & ask Russia, America to intervene to withdraw forces.

Now it's their turn. PM Nawaz pic is good with Chines PM, but he's not even bothered of Pakistan, he's secured himself in UK. He knows what's coming. If Pak Military goes too far fanning India, all the officials will be in soup with Panama.

I am not the policy maker. This is my feeling, may be I am wrong.


----------



## Pakistanisfirst

Moodi has proved that he is worst for india and south asia


----------



## Drebin

footmarks said:


> Just to clarify "Grey matter not being put to use" is not an insult ("Lack of grey matter" would have been though). It is another way of saying "Please read it again and understand what I meant".
> 
> Anyways, I stand by my point, you stand by yours. Infact, this is the point of conflict, not only between you and me, but between our respective nations as well.
> 
> Peace


Two things I noted. You being unapologetic for your attitude which, personal insult or not, did come out pretty harsh (And it is fine by the way as I don't require any apologies). That's one. And two, I didn't even come to my point as you were not willing to listen or even entertain my POV due to reason(s) you alone know.

I think WE, not just you and me but our nations and through our nations, the entire region can make great progress ONLY if we could listen, understand and RESPECT each others point of view. IF ONLY WE COULD. . . 

Anyway, nice to know you buddy. Hope you'll contribute positively to the forum. And like we both said,"Let's agree to disagree."

Stay blessed and take care.

Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

footmarks said:


> Toll collection will go to Chinese companies involved in collection. Perhaps a little transit fee to pak govt, which will be routed back to china through payments to chinese firms involved in construction. Whatever will be left, will be spent on troops tasked with security of the infrastructure.What for pakistan? A lot of chinese restaurants along the roads, many hotels, perhaps many brothels, and things like that for pakistan.


& s.l.u.t.s will be imported from the biggest slutty nation of the world, India.


----------



## footmarks

I S I said:


> & s.l.u.t.s will be imported from the biggest slutty nation of the world, India.


LOL, means that money will also come to India. Pakistan ghanta hilata rahega matlab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

footmarks said:


> LOL, means that money will also come to India. Pakistan ghanta hilata rahega matlab.


Koi baat nahiin. Hum India aake le leinge tumhari BC.


----------



## footmarks

I S I said:


> Koi baat nahiin. Hum India aake le leinge tumhari BC.


Apne ghar mein to apni bacha nahi pa rahe ho


----------



## Drebin

footmarks said:


> LOL, means that money will also come to India. Pakistan ghanta hilata rahega matlab.



I request that you report such posts instead of replying.

Thanks.


----------



## OrionHunter

ito said:


> In the first place, how can Pakistan build CPEC through G&B that it consider disputed? India has every right to intervene in this matter and will put pressure on China. Pakistanis should understand India is not against CPEC, but against it passing through G&B


The trouble is that both Pakistan and China want to brush this important fact under the carpet. A third country cannot be allowed to use or construct infrastructure for its own use in disputed territory.



> Expressing concern over Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s reference to the human rights situation in Balochistan in his Independence Day address, he said Chinese scholars were* “deeply disturbed by the reference”.*
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/china-pa...-cpec-south-asia-expert.446424/#ixzz4IolMxTwB


*“deeply disturbed by the reference” *to Balochistan? Ok. So? What's China gonna do about it? They instead need to stop interfering in the internal affairs of India and mind their own business. In other words, the need to lay off.

And they're in illegal occupation of part of J&K too - 5000 sq km in the Shaksgam Valley which was illegally gifted to them by Pakistan. Was that _'according to the wishes of the Kashmiri people',_ a phrase that Pakistan keeps harping upon with monotonous regularity? But alas! Most Kashmiris are unaware that part of their land has been gifted away to China unilaterally!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

OrionHunter said:


> The trouble is that both Pakistan and China want to brush this important fact under the carpet. A third country cannot be allowed to use or construct infrastructure for its own use in disputed territory.



Even Pakistan understands that CPEC passing through GB is not legal until Kashmir is settled and is fraught with huge political and legal risks. Pakistan wants to settle Kashmir as soon as possible so as to proceed with CPEC and its own economic development, as it knows that as time passes and differential between India and Pakistan grows, the settlement of Kashmir as it wants - at least on some aspects, will become more bleak. That is why it tried to take advantage of recent unrest in Kashmir to force India for a settlement, and will continue to do so whenever such unrest again occur.


----------



## I S I

footmarks said:


> Apne ghar mein to apni bacha nahi pa rahe ho


lekin tumhare ghar main tumhari hi maar rahe hain.


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Nalini said:


> Yes very true, did you forget all the wars & the terror activities was started by Pakistan. We Indians had & have the same feeling, but when there is no choice left these things go against your wishes.
> 
> If Pakistan don't want war they will make peace with India & make it your ally or unite back. Can Pakistan do this. No. So no use crying when you are stubborn to let go of your useless pride.
> 
> Start a revolution for peace & we all can grow peacefully. If not you can't blame Modi or India. Your hate policies have brought you to this state.
> 
> 
> 
> India was a Hindu majority country & we accepted all foreign faiths. It's the Muslims who first started Muslim league Party due to which differences & violence started. RSS came to being after Jinnah started fanning intolerance. Muslims have problem everywhere they are. Why blame the RSS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ready to get destroyed but cant make peace with Indians, when you know if you make peace there wont be war. So who is asking for war. I have given all facts, still you are only talking with respect to China.
> 
> Pakistan has no value for the name, if you go anywhere & tell I am from Pakistan. I would like to know what would it take to unite with India. Why so much hate filled mind for India & Hindus.



Dear Indian,

One must thank you for your rather dishonest attempt to sugarcoat poison with honey. Must say you lot excel at this...

It is upto Iron Brothers, Pak citizens to decide whether they wish to live under indian yoke or not.

The question is what can you provide to them? 

Your industrial revolution? 

Your cutting edge social and civil development model? 

What is there that you can provide to South Asia? 

Why not first provide all these benefits to your more than half a billion citizens living as subhumans first. 

RSS is worlds oldest Fascist organisation. 

Kindly, consult your own indian research first. 

Terrorism in SA is indian invention...you must be proud of this innovation. 

Kindly, do not twist histroy to suit your dark agenda to absorb all of South Asia under your imperial control.

As for your india...97% of your citizens are employed in what?

Here below, kindly sip from the cup of reality and find honesty in yourself first:

Of course, you can discard everything as not true. Self deception is your human right.

From now, if you have nothing constructive to say, then be civil and say nothing..you might gain respect.

_*India To Face Massive Unemployment, Social Unrest Amid Demographic Boom*_

Read more: http://sputniknews.com/asia/20160829/1044723145/india-unemployment-unrest-demographic-boom.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nalini

Sinopakfriend said:


> Dear Indian,
> 
> One must thank you for your rather dishonest attempt to sugarcoat poison with honey. Must say you lot excel at this...
> 
> It is upto Iron Brothers, Pak citizens to decide whether they wish to live under indian yoke or not.
> 
> The question is what can you provide to them?
> 
> Your industrial revolution?
> 
> Your cutting edge social and civil development model?
> 
> What is there that you can provide to South Asia?
> 
> Why not first provide all these benefits to your more than half a billion citizens living as subhumans first.
> 
> RSS is worlds oldest Fascist organisation.
> 
> Kindly, consult your own indian research first.
> 
> Terrorism in SA is indian invention...you must be proud of this innovation.
> 
> Kindly, do not twist histroy to suit your dark agenda to absorb all of South Asia under your imperial control.
> 
> As for your india...97% of your citizens are employed in what?
> 
> Here below, kindly sip from the cup of reality and find honesty in yourself first:
> 
> Of course, you can discard everything as not true. Self deception is your human right.
> 
> From now, if you have nothing constructive to say, then be civil and say nothing..you might gain respect.
> 
> _*India To Face Massive Unemployment, Social Unrest Amid Demographic Boom*_
> 
> Read more: http://sputniknews.com/asia/20160829/1044723145/india-unemployment-unrest-demographic-boom.html




There is no point explaining you people, since you wont accept your follies. Evey thing is Indians & Hindus. So be it. I have given my analysis, where you want to be is your choice. Nobody writes their destiny, only themselves. The questions you have put has to be answered by you & fellow Pakistanis. I will always give a rosy picture being an Indian.

I gave you simple facts, most of your ex leaders, Bhuttos, Sharifs, Musharaf, etc are all outside, why? They know there is no hope for the country.

And why is so many Pakistani's asking for Indian citizenship - Adnan Sami, Aatish Taseer, Ram Singh Sodho, Salma Agha, etc. Tarek Fateh is also applied for Indian citizenship. Adnan Sami is the son of Arshad Sami Khan who paritcipated in India Pakistan war & was awarded Sitar e Jurat.

All I say is in today's world there is no Super power or maintaining relation with one country. You need vast relations & people to people contact with all to survive & grow.

I gave my perspective, If you wish to join India it's fine, if not anyway the way it looks Pakistan will anyway become part of India minus it's citizens. I may be wrong. Again I mention, I am giving my view, so you know where you are today & tomorrow. If you are angered by my posts it's not my look out, that's your choice. You have a mind to think, if you are rational you will make rational decisions.

Your biggest obstacle is the jealousy & hatred of India. Remove that glass & look at India, your real origins & most important reality & decide. You have a brain to analyse right & wrong. If you attach religion to it, it will be zero. Atleast I can say India is definitely better than China. I am not claiming Indians are best or Hira.

The real fact is you should be thankful for give you the real picture & giving insight to how the world is functioning. Emotions & Feelings are personal. It wont help when it comes to growth & survival.


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Nalini said:


> There is no point explaining you people, since you wont accept your follies. Evey thing is Indians & Hindus. So be it. I have given my analysis, where you want to be is your choice. Nobody writes their destiny, only themselves. The questions you have put has to be answered by you & fellow Pakistanis. I will always give a rosy picture being an Indian.
> 
> I gave you simple facts, most of your ex leaders, Bhuttos, Sharifs, Musharaf, etc are all outside, why? They know there is no hope for the country.
> 
> And why is so many Pakistani's asking for Indian citizenship - Adnan Sami, Aatish Taseer, Ram Singh Sodho, Salma Agha, etc. Tarek Fateh is also applied for Indian citizenship. Adnan Sami is the son of Arshad Sami Khan who paritcipated in India Pakistan war & was awarded Sitar e Jurat.
> 
> All I say is in today's world there is no Super power or maintaining relation with one country. You need vast relations & people to people contact with all to survive & grow.
> 
> I gave my perspective, If you wish to join India it's fine, if not anyway the way it looks Pakistan will anyway become part of India minus it's citizens. I may be wrong. Again I mention, I am giving my view, so you know where you are today & tomorrow. If you are angered by my posts it's not my look out, that's your choice. You have a mind to think, if you are rational you will make rational decisions.
> 
> Your biggest obstacle is the jealousy & hatred of India. Remove that glass & look at India, your real origins & most important reality & decide. You have a brain to analyse right & wrong. If you attach religion to it, it will be zero. Atleast I can say India is definitely better than China. I am not claiming Indians are best or Hira.
> 
> The real fact is you should be thankful for give you the real picture & giving insight to how the world is functioning. Emotions & Feelings are personal. It wont help when it comes to growth & survival.



indian, indina, dear indian...,

Analysis requires vigour and rationality.

Sadly, none of you have any of this. So, please, do not flatter your good self with such lofty claims.

Propaganda of yours:Yes. But analysis..kindly, do spare us. None of you are so inclined.

I find it offensive how you and your ilke come in the house of Iron Brother and every single day malign and insult Pak brothers..

You Heart of Darkness is filled with ill intent... you all come here to malign, insult and belittle Sino-Pak Friends...this is unacceptable.

RSS, your modi being its servant, are a mortal threat to the freedoms of all of South and South West Asia.

I have nothing fruther say to you..since you are possessed by the Heart of Darkness.

You may go now to your paradise indian and improve the lives of 97% of your fellow citizens i..e. if you even see them. Leave us alone.

Thank you!

Pak Brothers, @PaklovesTurkiye @Pakistan First @Mentee @Zarvan @Spy Master @MastanKhan @AsianUnion @I S I @HAKIKAT 

Are you alive to the fascist threat you face? Your great country is under attack...what are you going to do?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DeceptiveEagle

Nalini said:


> If China gives air of Indian statement of Balochistan too much, then Xinjiang will start to boil followed by Tibet. China can only give warning statements. Nothing will happen. If China wants peace, it has to give back Indian territory & settle it differences with all the countries around South China Sea.
> 
> China has been making merry by frequent incursions in Ladakh, Arunachal pradesh & some other regions. They feel good when our leaders used to run & bow down to them & ask Russia, America to intervene to withdraw forces.
> 
> Now it's their turn. PM Nawaz pic is good with Chines PM, but he's not even bothered of Pakistan, he's secured himself in UK. He knows what's coming. If Pak Military goes too far fanning India, all the officials will be in soup with Panama.
> 
> I am not the policy maker. This is my feeling, may be I am wrong.




Change your statement It best suit Indian role in region: "If india wants peace, it has to give back illegitimately occupied territories (Kashmir, Hyderabad) & settle it differences with all the countries around South Asia".



I S I said:


> lekin tumhare ghar main tumhari hi maar rahe hain.


... good sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Sinopakfriend said:


> Dear Indian,
> 
> One must thank you for your rather dishonest attempt to sugarcoat poison with honey. Must say you lot excel at this...
> 
> It is upto Iron Brothers, Pak citizens to decide whether they wish to live under indian yoke or not.
> 
> The question is what can you provide to them?
> 
> Your industrial revolution?
> 
> Your cutting edge social and civil development model?
> 
> What is there that you can provide to South Asia?
> 
> Why not first provide all these benefits to your more than half a billion citizens living as subhumans first.
> 
> RSS is worlds oldest Fascist organisation.
> 
> Kindly, consult your own indian research first.
> 
> Terrorism in SA is indian invention...you must be proud of this innovation.
> 
> Kindly, do not twist histroy to suit your dark agenda to absorb all of South Asia under your imperial control.
> 
> As for your india...97% of your citizens are employed in what?
> 
> Here below, kindly sip from the cup of reality and find honesty in yourself first:
> 
> Of course, you can discard everything as not true. Self deception is your human right.
> 
> From now, if you have nothing constructive to say, then be civil and say nothing..you might gain respect.
> 
> _*India To Face Massive Unemployment, Social Unrest Amid Demographic Boom*_
> 
> Read more: http://sputniknews.com/asia/20160829/1044723145/india-unemployment-unrest-demographic-boom.html


*
I simply love the way you put it. These RSS terrorists need to hear it. Now they have started targeting Chinese consulates in Central Asia, Baloch paid puppets are chanting anti-Pakistan and pro-indian slogans in Germany and all at the same time. I can bet these CIA/RAW scums are involved. This is how they are going to fight against the CPEC. China should brace for more violence against her interests abroad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

T-Rex said:


> *I simply love the way you put it. These RSS terrorists need to hear it. Now they have started targeting Chinese consulates in Central Asia, Baloch paid puppets are chanting anti-Pakistan and pro-indian slogans in Germany and all at the same time. I can bet these CIA/RAW scums are involved. This is how they are going to fight against the CPEC. China should brace for more violence against her interests abroad.*


 
My brother,

Firstly, I am grateful for your Sino-Pak Friendship..you are a brother!

I hope there are millions upon millions like you in BD. indians are behind the terror attack on Chinese embassy in central asia along with their masters in the west.

We know this. These RSS goons have a lot of innocent blood on their hands.

I just hope that Pak brothers see this for what it is. Some of my Pak brothers are naive and not alive to threat that their great country faces.

You are not alone in seeing the truth. Keep up your struggle against the hegemonic hindu empire... you will find yourself not alone.

I just wish that Pak brothers stop their good hearteness and come alive to the RSS Fasicist Threat to their country.

The Truth is if Pak goes then the entire South and South West Asian will become part of the Heart of Darkness.. ie. Hindu empire.

Thank you for your kindness, committment and fortitude in fighting this hindu empire here and everywhere.

Bless you, my young brother!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

Sinopakfriend said:


> indian, indina, dear indian...,
> 
> Analysis requires vigour and rationality.
> 
> Sadly, none of you have any of this. So, please, do not flatter your good self with such lofty claims.
> 
> Propaganda of yours:Yes. But analysis..kindly, do spare us. None of you are so inclined.
> 
> I find it offensive how you and your ilke come in the house of Iron Brother and every single day malign and insult Pak brothers..
> 
> You Heart of Darkness is filled with ill intent... you all come here to malign, insult and belittle Sino-Pak Friends...this is unacceptable.
> 
> RSS, your modi being its servant, are a mortal threat to the freedoms of all of South and South West Asia.
> 
> I have nothing fruther say to you..since you are possessed by the Heart of Darkness.
> 
> You may go now to your paradise indian and improve the lives of 97% of your fellow citizens i..e. if you even see them. Leave us alone.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Pak Brothers, @PaklovesTurkiye @Pakistan First @Mentee @Zarvan @Spy Master @MastanKhan @AsianUnion @I S I @HAKIKAT
> 
> Are you alive to the fascist threat you face? Your great country is under attack...what are you going to do?


Kind Sir, threat perception and its antidote is there in the minds of the learned folks
(the likes of sir @MastanKhan ) but on ground we are not doing enough , part of our military establishment ( air force) is responsible, that the cobra of war has now turned into an hydra, if our Iron brother could put some sense into them by making them choose double engine jets In decent numbers in the near future then, we can send the enemy back to the drawing board and keep them at bay for a considerable amount of time to fetch some shiny toys for our navy as well

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mentee

Nalini said:


> If my heart is filled with darkness I will be abusing & using bad words. When I post I post with facts. The facts are in front of you. It's just my analysis. I am not saying it has to be true. Nor I want war.
> 
> I am for peace, since you are all from the same bloodline, we all are brothers who came from the same land. Just you have go carried away with your religious believes. Most of the Pakistanis when they go abroad, they have no problem with Indians. They are so delighted to meet each other & they live with no such jealousy or hatred. Infact many of them rather feel proud to say they are Indian, that's reason they are happy outside. Ask all the Mohajirs who have migrated, most of them prefer to attach their roots to India than Pakistan.
> 
> So shed this Hindu hatred, your ancestors were Hindus. The Ghoris & Ghaznis are not your heros, they are invaders & dont belong to this culture. Your culture & roots are Indian & will remain Indian. You may run to America, Afghanistan, Arabi, Saudi, Turkey or China nobody will own you. You are the children of the Indus civilization.
> 
> I have my open arms to receive you back home. You will come home to peace. You have to let go your pride & see things from a neutral person's perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are too many violent bashers of Pakistan history. But I am giving a reasonable reference of Najam Sethi. Go through all the 4 videos & I am asking you to analyse & also accept there are mistakes on your side also. I dont deny there was no mistakes on our end. First thing don't brand him as a traitor just because he's telling truth


Alright alright enough with the same Indian race and culture rants , lets put aside emotions and talk some logic , @Sinopakfriend dear sir this link shall enlighten you and many others about the racial and cultural background of Indus water civilization folks---
https://defence.pk/posts/8622980/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## X-2.

CorporateAffairs said:


> Will China agree for corridors in disputed Tibet province?
> Similarly cannot expect India to agree to this so called CPEC thru its territory .


Do u serious said Indian territory lol
Jamu and Kashmir is only disputed territory


----------



## MadDog

dadeechi said:


> China stationing of its troops in Pakistan was already confirmed.
> 
> This time Pakistan is going to attack India with full backing of Chinese army while Chinese navy would confront Indian Navy.
> 
> The support to terrorists in Kashmir has also been stepped up in preparation of this impending attack on India. The attack would happen in the next one year.



This is what Indian media is feeding its public, CPEC is part of an ambitious project One Belt One Road initiative with the aim of connecting 64 countries across three continents economically , it isnt a defence project, it always was conceived to be a economic one !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi

MadDog said:


> This is what Indian media is feeding its public, CPEC is part of an ambitious project One Belt One Road initiative with the aim of connecting 64 countries across three continents economically , it isnt a defence project, it always was conceived to be a economic one !!!



How many of those OBOR countries have Chinese troops on their soil?

No my dear.. China-Pakistan dynamics & relationship is totally different to the other OBOR countries..

*Pentagon Warns India Of China's Increasing Military Presence In Pakistan*
14/05/2016 4:02 PM IST | *Updated* July 15, 2016 08:26


PTI






Erik Simonsen via Getty Images
Aerial view of the sun reflects on the Potomac River near the Pentagon
WASHINGTON -- China has increased defence capabilities and deployed more troops along the Indian border, the Pentagon has said, as it warned of increasing Chinese military presence including bases in various parts of the world, particularly Pakistan.


"We have noticed an increase in capability and force posture by the Chinese military in areas close to the border with India," Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defence for East Asia Abraham M Denmark told reporters during a news conference here after Pentagon submitted its annual 2016 report to the US Congress on 'Military and Security Developments Involving the People's Republic of China'.


However, Denmark said it is difficult to conclude on the real intention behind this.

"It is difficult to say how much of this is driven by internal considerations to maintain internal stability, and how much of it is an external consideration," he said in response to a question on China upgrading its military command in Tibet.


Referring to US Defence Secretary Ashton Carter's recent trip to India, Denmark said he had a very positive and productive visit.

"We're going to continue to enhance our bilateral engagement with India, not in the China context, but because India is an increasingly important player by themselves. And we are going to engage India because of its value," he said.


* The Defence Department also warned of China's increasing military presence including bases in various parts of the world, in particular Pakistan - with which it has a "longstanding friendly relationship and similar strategic interests".*

China's expanding international economic interests are increasing demands for the PLA Navy (PLAN) to operate in more distant seas to protect Chinese citizens, investments, and critical sea lines of communication, it said.

"China most likely will seek to establish additional naval logistics hubs in countries with which it has a longstanding friendly relationship and similar strategic interests, such as Pakistan, and a precedent for hosting foreign militaries," the report said.

The Pentagon in its report expressed its concerns about Chinese military buildup near the Indian border.

"Tensions remain along disputed portions of the Sino- Indian border, where both sides patrol with armed forces.

"After a five-day military standoff in September 2015 at Burtse in Northern Ladakh, China and India held a senior-level flag-officer meeting, agreed to maintain peace, and retreated to positions mutually acceptable to both sides," it said.

The Pentagon said tensions remain with India along their shared 4,057-km border over Arunachal Pradesh (which China asserts is part of Tibet and, therefore, of China), and over the Askai Chin region at the western end of the Tibetan Plateau, despite increases in China-India political and economic relations

http://www.huffingtonpost.in/2016/0...ia-of-chinas-increasing-military-presence-in/


----------



## waz

dadeechi said:


> How many of those OBOR countries have Chinese troops on their soil?
> 
> No my dear.. China-Pakistan dynamics & relationship is totally different to the other OBOR countries..
> 
> *Pentagon Warns India Of China's Increasing Military Presence In Pakistan*
> 14/05/2016 4:02 PM IST | *Updated* July 15, 2016 08:26
> 
> 
> PTI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erik Simonsen via Getty Images
> Aerial view of the sun reflects on the Potomac River near the Pentagon
> WASHINGTON -- China has increased defence capabilities and deployed more troops along the Indian border, the Pentagon has said, as it warned of increasing Chinese military presence including bases in various parts of the world, particularly Pakistan.
> 
> 
> "We have noticed an increase in capability and force posture by the Chinese military in areas close to the border with India," Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defence for East Asia Abraham M Denmark told reporters during a news conference here after Pentagon submitted its annual 2016 report to the US Congress on 'Military and Security Developments Involving the People's Republic of China'.
> 
> 
> However, Denmark said it is difficult to conclude on the real intention behind this.
> 
> "It is difficult to say how much of this is driven by internal considerations to maintain internal stability, and how much of it is an external consideration," he said in response to a question on China upgrading its military command in Tibet.
> 
> 
> Referring to US Defence Secretary Ashton Carter's recent trip to India, Denmark said he had a very positive and productive visit.
> 
> "We're going to continue to enhance our bilateral engagement with India, not in the China context, but because India is an increasingly important player by themselves. And we are going to engage India because of its value," he said.
> 
> 
> * The Defence Department also warned of China's increasing military presence including bases in various parts of the world, in particular Pakistan - with which it has a "longstanding friendly relationship and similar strategic interests".*
> 
> China's expanding international economic interests are increasing demands for the PLA Navy (PLAN) to operate in more distant seas to protect Chinese citizens, investments, and critical sea lines of communication, it said.
> 
> "China most likely will seek to establish additional naval logistics hubs in countries with which it has a longstanding friendly relationship and similar strategic interests, such as Pakistan, and a precedent for hosting foreign militaries," the report said.
> 
> The Pentagon in its report expressed its concerns about Chinese military buildup near the Indian border.
> 
> "Tensions remain along disputed portions of the Sino- Indian border, where both sides patrol with armed forces.
> 
> "After a five-day military standoff in September 2015 at Burtse in Northern Ladakh, China and India held a senior-level flag-officer meeting, agreed to maintain peace, and retreated to positions mutually acceptable to both sides," it said.
> 
> The Pentagon said tensions remain with India along their shared 4,057-km border over Arunachal Pradesh (which China asserts is part of Tibet and, therefore, of China), and over the Askai Chin region at the western end of the Tibetan Plateau, despite increases in China-India political and economic relations
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.in/2016/0...ia-of-chinas-increasing-military-presence-in/




*With which it has a "longstanding friendly relationship and similar strategic interests".*



Lol! According to some Indian members Pakistan is finished with the new pact signed by India and the US, if so why this? To be honest the US will have to make some overtures to Pakistan to show it means what it says. Otherwise it's Pakistan, China and who knows Russia?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dadeechi

waz said:


> *With which it has a "longstanding friendly relationship and similar strategic interests".*
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! According to some Indian members Pakistan is finished with the new pact signed by India and the US, if so why this? To be honest the US will have to make some overtures to Pakistan to show it means what it says. Otherwise it's Pakistan, China and who knows Russia?



Frankly, No major power except Russia, France & Israel have ever supported India over Pakistan.


----------



## T-Rex

Nalini said:


> If my heart is filled with darkness I will be abusing & using bad words.


*
Why do you take it personally? May be you don't use abusive terms but most of the indians on PDF do, do we need to mention the names? Besides, the deadliest devils often take the most civilized appearance, hence, the saying goes all that glitters is not gold.*




Nalini said:


> So shed this Hindu hatred, your ancestors were Hindus. The Ghoris & Ghaznis are not your heros, they are invaders & dont belong to this culture. Your culture & roots are Indian & will remain Indian. You may run to America, Afghanistan, Arabi, Saudi, Turkey or China nobody will own you. You are the children of the Indus civilization.
> 
> I have my open arms to receive you back home. You will come home to peace. You have to let go your pride & see things from a neutral person's perspective.


*
Is this how the RSS terrorists try to bring the minorities into the folds of Hinduism with its barbaric cast system? I have no doubts you're one of those RSS Pracharaks. Recently my Chinese Iron Brother @Sinopakfriend posted an article in which I read how fascist ideolgy forms the heart of the RSS ideology. So, I don't think anyone will be persuaded to join that Nazi organization or revert back to Hinduism for that matter.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

Making a new Corp command, naval base & airforce base will enhance the security. Apart from that Pakistan should seal the border as much as they can & mine it heavily. Also there is a proposal to use armed drones which is the right thing to do & it should be used heavily to protect CPEC & monitor the border with zero tolerance.


----------



## wiseone2

Mentee said:


> Alright alright enough with the same Indian race and culture rants , lets put aside emotions and talk some logic , @Sinopakfriend dear sir this link shall enlighten you and many others about the racial and cultural background of Indus water civilization folks---
> https://defence.pk/posts/8622980/



The Indus valley civilization with Mohenjadaro and Harrappa went extinct. no one knows why. clinging to an extinct civilization with which you have no connection looks downright silly. you might as well call yourself Arab or Turkish


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Sinopakfriend said:


> indian, indina, dear indian...,
> 
> Analysis requires vigour and rationality.
> 
> Sadly, none of you have any of this. So, please, do not flatter your good self with such lofty claims.
> 
> Propaganda of yours:Yes. But analysis..kindly, do spare us. None of you are so inclined.
> 
> I find it offensive how you and your ilke come in the house of Iron Brother and every single day malign and insult Pak brothers..
> 
> You Heart of Darkness is filled with ill intent... you all come here to malign, insult and belittle Sino-Pak Friends...this is unacceptable.
> 
> RSS, your modi being its servant, are a mortal threat to the freedoms of all of South and South West Asia.
> 
> I have nothing fruther say to you..since you are possessed by the Heart of Darkness.
> 
> You may go now to your paradise indian and improve the lives of 97% of your fellow citizens i..e. if you even see them. Leave us alone.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Pak Brothers, @PaklovesTurkiye @Pakistan First @Mentee @Zarvan @Spy Master @MastanKhan @AsianUnion @I S I @HAKIKAT
> 
> Are you alive to the fascist threat you face? Your great country is under attack...what are you going to do?



We r going to kick some asses if someone hostile to us ever puts foot on our beautiful country....We highly regard freedom, everyone does. Stakes are too high. Pakistanis are ready whether Indians come up with hot start or cold start doctrine....

http://www.dawn.com/news/1205403



Nalini said:


> Who's this everyone. What you think need not be reality. Don't think for Iran. Mr.Modi is not so foolish to make a statement which will hurt Iran. He would have consulted them before going ahead. China has been threatening us not to do any activity in Arunachal Pradesh & claims it's a disputed territory. Why did they go ahead with the CPEC when Azad Kashmir is an Indian territory in dispute. Baloachistan is POB which Baloch will voice with the Chinese. Others can't. It's the same attitude Chinese has with many other neighbors like Japan, Vietnam, Philippines, Malaysia, Indonesia, etc. China can do anything anywhere in disputed territories & threatens others about interfering.
> 
> India is hitting China where it hurts, so it will stop its bullying. Chinese think nobody will question them. That's reason we elected Modi to put such people in their place. China will only give warnings, they can do nothing to India today. Modi has given confidence to everybody in the region. China can only give arms to Pakistan to irk India. We are exporting Brahmos to Vietnam, next will be Philippines followed by Malaysia & Indonesia. That's enough to put Chinese in its place. All it's pride will come down in coming months. You will soon see the change.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Rex

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> We r going to kick some asses if someone hostile to us ever puts foot on our beautiful country....We highly regard freedom, everyone does. Stakes are too high. Pakistanis are ready whether Indians come up with hot start or cold start doctrine....
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1205403


*
It seems the indians and their US masters have chosen the cowardly path, terrorism against the Chinese consulates. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

footmarks said:


> koshish kar rahe ho, maar nahi rahe. Itne bade nahi hue abhi tum...udhar poori duniya aa ke , ghus k, maze le ke jaa rahi hai tumhare ghar mein....or ab to paise b nahi de rahi tumko....muft ki sewa


BC tumhare to apne log tumhaari maar ke aur phaar ke Pakistan main aish kar rahe hain. For example, Dawood Ibrahim. Dawood Ibrahim bhai zindabad. Hafiz Saeed Zindabad.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

footmarks said:


> LOL, aise har country ke "apne log" pakistan mein hi rehte han....terrorist sanctuary.


It is our honour to serve people that hurts your feelings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

footmarks said:


> What else is expected of you, burning you own house in hope that the fire spread to your neighbor's house too. Ha....terrorist santuary


HA butthurt bharti. Keep burning baby.


----------



## wiseone2

MadDog said:


> This is what Indian media is feeding its public, CPEC is part of an ambitious project One Belt One Road initiative with the aim of connecting 64 countries across three continents economically , it isnt a defence project, it always was conceived to be a economic one !!!



if it was an economic project it would be connecting Karachi not Gawadar


----------



## salarsikander

wiseone2 said:


> if it was an economic project it would be connecting Karachi not Gawadar


Linking already a congested sea port ? where do you get such idea from ?



wiseone2 said:


> if it was an economic project


Then what is it? a hoax ?


----------



## DeceptiveEagle

We'll simply crush anyone that will try to sabotage our CPEC project, no need to argue with enemies


----------



## New Resolve

wiseone2 said:


> if it was an economic project it would be connecting Karachi not Gawadar



Karachi is connected via the Makran Coastel Highway.


----------



## AsianLion

View attachment 820195


----------

